# Window mount pellet stove



## blaster668

Does anyone have experience with a window mount pellet stove? This is the first one I've ever heard of, it is made by US Stove and sold on Northern Tool's site. This could potentially be good for someone who cannot modify their home, apartment, etc.  It looks pretty much like a window air conditioner, I swear there was a picture on the website earlier, but now it says image not available.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...m_pla=Google&cm_ite=window mount pellet stove


----------



## vvvv

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_heaters-stoves-fireplaces+corn-pellet-multi-fuel   bottom of page on right side 24k btu window mount


----------



## ARGlock

BLIMP said:
			
		

> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_heaters-stoves-fireplaces+corn-pellet-multi-fuel   bottom of page on right side 24k btu window mount



Man does that sound like a Redneck piece of equipment  Better have some good insulation around the heater just in case the window frame gets hot. 

It might work but what does everyone think about this idea/design? Not sure what insurance companies would think about it. 


AR


----------



## Delta-T

i think it sounds a lil bit crazy. it will be quite amusing to see one fall out the window. its a tough call, its probably a really useful idea, with lots of applications for smallish places, but a can imagine a dozen scenarios where theres gonna be something crazy happening. I'll wait for the youtube of someone loading the hopper and it falls out the window and they just continue to pour the pellets out the window and all over the floor.


----------



## vvvv

Delta-T said:
			
		

> i think it sounds a lil bit crazy. it will be quite amusing to see one fall out the window. its a tough call, its probably a really useful idea, with lots of applications for smallish places, but a can imagine a dozen scenarios where theres gonna be something crazy happening. I'll wait for the youtube of someone loading the hopper and it falls out the window and they just continue to pour the pellets out the window and all over the floor.


naw, gotta be UL tested & approved


----------



## cncpro

I can imagine that being a popular item if it is well made, well designed and not a hassle to use.

I might even consider this at my house.  My CB1200 is on the first floor but the upstairs gets quite chilly especially in my wife's "office" area.  

Man would she love this thing !


----------



## Delta-T

BLIMP said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it sounds a lil bit crazy. it will be quite amusing to see one fall out the window. its a tough call, its probably a really useful idea, with lots of applications for smallish places, but a can imagine a dozen scenarios where theres gonna be something crazy happening. I'll wait for the youtube of someone loading the hopper and it falls out the window and they just continue to pour the pellets out the window and all over the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, gotta be UL tested & approved
Click to expand...


AH yes, UL testing has always prevented crazy things from happening in the pellet universe. I'd say they users, not the units themselves will be the "X" factor in the crazy happenings.


----------



## BrotherBart

Interesting concept. But 170 pounds hanging in my window isn't my idea of something I want to try. And we won't even go into having it burning when a downpour comes along.


----------



## pelletdude

BLIMP said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it sounds a lil bit crazy. it will be quite amusing to see one fall out the window. its a tough call, its probably a really useful idea, with lots of applications for smallish places, but a can imagine a dozen scenarios where theres gonna be something crazy happening. I'll wait for the youtube of someone loading the hopper and it falls out the window and they just continue to pour the pellets out the window and all over the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, gotta be UL tested & approved
Click to expand...


Yes they are UL approved and can be used in an RV, Mobile Home or a small apartment.  Retail is  $1,799.00 at our Stoveshop. They put out good heat and no chimney is required. I think there will be quite a few folks that will find applications for them.


----------



## vvvv

pelletdude said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it sounds a lil bit crazy. it will be quite amusing to see one fall out the window. its a tough call, its probably a really useful idea, with lots of applications for smallish places, but a can imagine a dozen scenarios where theres gonna be something crazy happening. I'll wait for the youtube of someone loading the hopper and it falls out the window and they just continue to pour the pellets out the window and all over the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, gotta be UL tested & approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are UL approved and can be used in an RV, Mobile Home or a small apartment.  Retail is  $1,799.00 at our Stoveshop. They put out good heat and no chimney is required. I think there will be quite a few folks that will find applications for them.
Click to expand...

why are they not available in WA. & Ca.?


----------



## cncpro

Hey Pelletdude,

What is the installation like on these ?  Are there brackets to secure the unit to the wall ?

Would it be reasonable to plan on swapping in and out with an AC unit every year ?


----------



## mark d fellows

That sounds pretty crazy to me.  I think they could just as easily make a vent kit that went out the window.  As far as code, I think it would be a nightmare.  I can't see how it would be efficient, and cutting drafts around the stove would be an issue.   I am not sure all window frames are equal.   If the window framing is made right, this are should be strong.  however, I don't want a burning appliance built into my wall, which is what you would have with this.  I would love to see a picture.  Of course, it could be the most revolutionary thing around.....

Mark


----------



## vvvv

mark d fellows said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty crazy to me.  I think they could just as easily make a vent kit that went out the window.  As far as code, I think it would be a nightmare.  I can't see how it would be efficient, and cutting drafts around the stove would be an issue.   I am not sure all window frames are equal.   If the window framing is made right, this are should be strong.  however, I don't want a burning appliance built into my wall, which is what you would have with this.  I would love to see a picture.  Of course, it could be the most revolutionary thing around.....
> 
> Mark


its called legit engineering blessed by UL testing. pic is available by my prior post


----------



## johneh

Go to Shipping shows a picture


----------



## BrotherBart

BLIMP said:
			
		

> mark d fellows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds pretty crazy to me.  I think they could just as easily make a vent kit that went out the window.  As far as code, I think it would be a nightmare.  I can't see how it would be efficient, and cutting drafts around the stove would be an issue.   I am not sure all window frames are equal.   If the window framing is made right, this are should be strong.  however, I don't want a burning appliance built into my wall, which is what you would have with this.  I would love to see a picture.  Of course, it could be the most revolutionary thing around.....
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> its called legit engineering blessed by UL testing. pic is available by my prior post
Click to expand...


Nope. Just "Image not available".


----------



## vvvv

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mark d fellows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds pretty crazy to me.  I think they could just as easily make a vent kit that went out the window.  As far as code, I think it would be a nightmare.  I can't see how it would be efficient, and cutting drafts around the stove would be an issue.   I am not sure all window frames are equal.   If the window framing is made right, this are should be strong.  however, I don't want a burning appliance built into my wall, which is what you would have with this.  I would love to see a picture.  Of course, it could be the most revolutionary thing around.....
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> its called legit engineering blessed by UL testing. pic is available by my prior post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Just "Image not available".[/quot
Click to expand...


----------



## vvvv

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mark d fellows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds pretty crazy to me.  I think they could just as easily make a vent kit that went out the window.  As far as code, I think it would be a nightmare.  I can't see how it would be efficient, and cutting drafts around the stove would be an issue.   I am not sure all window frames are equal.   If the window framing is made right, this are should be strong.  however, I don't want a burning appliance built into my wall, which is what you would have with this.  I would love to see a picture.  Of course, it could be the most revolutionary thing around.....
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> its called legit engineering blessed by UL testing. pic is available by my prior post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Just "Image not available".
Click to expand...

 read 2nd post on this thread


----------



## hossthehermit

pelletdude said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it sounds a lil bit crazy. it will be quite amusing to see one fall out the window. its a tough call, its probably a really useful idea, with lots of applications for smallish places, but a can imagine a dozen scenarios where theres gonna be something crazy happening. I'll wait for the youtube of someone loading the hopper and it falls out the window and they just continue to pour the pellets out the window and all over the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, gotta be UL tested & approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are UL approved and can be used in an RV, Mobile Home or a small apartment.  Retail is  $1,799.00 at our Stoveshop. They put out good heat and no chimney is required. I think there will be quite a few folks that will find applications for them.
Click to expand...


$1234.99 at Northern Tool. 30% rebate from Uncle? Hmmmmmmm...............USSC website doesn't mention them. Hmmmmmmm....... How can I get a look at a manual with clearance requirements, etc.?


----------



## Pellet-King

Great for a garage, if these flop possibly see them going for under $500 in the spring....tempting!!
Looked at the 2 pics of the stove, how do you fill it?, from the outside?, hold 40lbs of pellets


----------



## krooser

BLIMP said:
			
		

> pelletdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it sounds a lil bit crazy. it will be quite amusing to see one fall out the window. its a tough call, its probably a really useful idea, with lots of applications for smallish places, but a can imagine a dozen scenarios where theres gonna be something crazy happening. I'll wait for the youtube of someone loading the hopper and it falls out the window and they just continue to pour the pellets out the window and all over the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, gotta be UL tested & approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are UL approved and can be used in an RV, Mobile Home or a small apartment.  Retail is  $1,799.00 at our Stoveshop. They put out good heat and no chimney is required. I think there will be quite a few folks that will find applications for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they not available in WA. & Ca.?
Click to expand...


Don't meet air Nazi air quality regulations...


----------



## mark d fellows

That is pretty crazy interesting, and dare I say cool!


----------



## krooser




----------



## ARGlock

That's a pellet stove????


----------



## krooser

ARGlock said:
			
		

> That's a pellet stove????



Yep...


----------



## Havlat24

I think its pretty neat...  imagine what everyone said when the first microwave rolled out...     


I think its gotta drop down in a price a bit though.


----------



## Pellet-King




----------



## smoke show

if that loads from the inside it'll be perfect for my garage.


----------



## dac122

Two thoughts:  
1.  Better seal your window well otherwise you'll be smelling exhaust.
2.  At 126 lbs. dry you will need some serious food and beer incentives to all your friends and family to help hoist that baby into the window.  Come to think of it, and seriously, how much weight can a window sill handle safely?


----------



## dac122

I think this unit needs a nice yellow emboldened sticker on the side that says, "In the event of hopper fire, open window and push".


----------



## vvvv

oh, i bet it comes with mounting hardware


----------



## magsf11

looks like my window a/c


----------



## magsf11

just looked at the web site and found the clearances( Clearance from Side Wall (in.) 2 
Clearance from Corner (in.) 6 ). thinking to myself if you have vinyl windows it might melt the window or if you have wood it might just start to smoke?


----------



## smwilliamson

I can just imagine an apartment complex in the projects having 30 of these units running on one broad side of the building and the entire facade being black.


----------



## Meneillys

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> I can just imagine an apartment complex in the projects having 30 of these units running on one broad side of the building and the entire facade being black.



I was thinking the same thing just think of NYC having these out the windows. I would like to see a ton of pellets in an elevator going to the 30th floor. "Sorry this elevators full" LMAO.


----------



## ct_administrator

dac122 said:
			
		

> I think this unit needs a nice yellow emboldened sticker on the side that says, "In the event of hopper fire, open window and push".



Laughing Out Loud, Good One


----------



## tinkabranc

magsf11 said:
			
		

> just looked at the web site and found the clearances( Clearance from Side Wall (in.) 2
> Clearance from Corner (in.) 6 ). thinking to myself if you have vinyl windows it might melt the window or if you have wood it might just start to smoke?



Was thinking the same thing.  How much heat and weight could a vinyl window take?


----------



## vvvv

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> magsf11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just looked at the web site and found the clearances( Clearance from Side Wall (in.) 2
> Clearance from Corner (in.) 6 ). thinking to myself if you have vinyl windows it might melt the window or if you have wood it might just start to smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking the same thing.  How much heat and weight could a vinyl window take?
Click to expand...

its ul tested/listed & probly has mounting hardware


----------



## woodsman23

It's not much heavier than a air conditioner of 12,k btu and the window can handle it fine, sl many na sayers here, give it a chance see what happens. It has many many appications, like garage, cabin, large room, workshed nice thinking...  i just may have to buy one...


----------



## slls

smoke show said:
			
		

> if that loads from the inside it'll be perfect for my garage.



It would be hard to load on the second story.


----------



## smoke show

slls said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that loads from the inside it'll be perfect for my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be hard to load on the second story.
Click to expand...

yep prolly a good thing my garage ain't on the second floor


----------



## imacman

pelletdude said:
			
		

> Yes they are UL approved and can be used in an RV, Mobile Home or a small apartment.  Retail is  $1,799.00 at our Stoveshop. They put out good heat and no chimney is required. I think there will be quite a few folks that will find applications for them.



PelletDude, I know that Northern doesn't make them....any idea who the original MFR is?


----------



## blaster668

It is made by US Stove, but oddly I could not find it on their website.


----------



## Nicholas440

That is just plain crazy...   Someone is always trying to figure out a way to make a buck...  Try telling your insurance company you put live fire  in your window opening..  Thats nuts.


Safety wise, and code wise look at all you have to do to install one normally in a room.   The thing is not do they work, Im sure they do fire up and put out heat.. The thing is all the  jerks that will buy them and put them in a window opening who have no clue about   Fire Safety.   It doesnt take much to put a UL  approval on an appliance either.  UL ratings do not guarantee the unit is totally safe,  it says that it worked .


----------



## ARGlock

blaster668 said:
			
		

> It is made by US Stove, but oddly I could not find it on their website.



Their probably trying to see how many homes get burned down before they put their name on the front of it!  


AR


----------



## vvvv

Nicholas440 said:
			
		

> That is just plain crazy...   Someone is always trying to figure out a way to make a buck...  Try telling your insurance company you put live fire  in your window opening..  Thats nuts.
> 
> 
> Safety wise, and code wise look at all you have to do to install one normally in a room.   The thing is not do they work, Im sure they do fire up and put out heat.. The thing is all the  jerks that will buy them and put them in a window opening who have no clue about   Fire Safety.   It doesnt take much to put a UL  approval on an appliance either.  UL ratings do not guarantee the unit is totally safe,  it says that it worked .


wrong, UL testing & listing certifies that unit is safe when installed & operated per directions which is the first thing the code inspector wants to see, which is what the ins. co. wants to hear.


----------



## Don2222

Hello

Yes, that is a Pellet Stove and next year's model will probably have a built in Flat Screen TV like the Refrigerator!! LOL


----------



## hoverfly

Where in hell was this thing when I bought my Mini!! Cheaper than my Mini too!! Couple of thoughts, you could build a new opening for it and reinforce the area if weight is a concern, also it would take up less space than my Mini. Price is a bit high I can see people buying two or three of these to evenly heat a home if the price is lower. I wonder if a bulk auto pellet feed system could be adapted, epically if it's on the second floor. If it could be done a smaller unit with a lower BTU out put for smaller homes, or rooms. The ultimate factor is will it burn clean enough not to stain the siding and is it easy to clean?


----------



## smwilliamson

dunno if anyone posted a vid yet...not going to read through just to check.

here ya go.

http://smdistributing.com/S&M_Distributing_Co./ashley.html


----------



## Stevekng

I don't imagine that the exposure to the rain, ice, and snow would help the blower behind the louvers(grill) on the  right hand side of the critter either.


----------



## cncpro

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> dunno if anyone posted a vid yet...not going to read through just to check.
> 
> here ya go.
> 
> http://smdistributing.com/S&M_Distributing_Co./ashley.html



Nice link Scott.  Thanks :exclaim:


----------



## Scoop

I can't wait until they come out with an in-car model.


----------



## tjnamtiw

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> Great for a garage, if these flop possibly see them going for under $500 in the spring....tempting!!
> Looked at the 2 pics of the stove, how do you fill it?, from the outside?, hold 40lbs of pellets



On the Northern Tool site, they have a copy of the installation/operation manual.  They also talk about building up a good flat surface for it to rest on plus it appears to have brackets on the sides to secure it.
The question about what happens in a downpour is a good one though.  It appears to be sealed out side except for intake and exhaust.  At least there won't be the usual OAK/No OAK debate! :lol:


----------



## Meneillys

Scoop said:
			
		

> I can't wait until they come out with an in-car model.



I didnt think about that. My new F350 has a 110 volt power port and a power rear slider. I can put a stove in the bed of the truck and pipe it into the rear window and open/close it depending on how much heat I want. Make me think of Top Gear where they made there own hybrid car and had a smoke stack out the roof.


----------



## Panhandler

Scoop said:
			
		

> I can't wait until they come out with an in-car model.



Don't laugh. In the early 80's there was a guy in Moundsville, WV, about 15 miles from me that had a woodburner in the back of his VW Beetle. Complete with stove pipe out the roof. No joke. No lie. I have witnesses.


----------



## rehabbingisgreen

How is one expected to have 2 inches of clearance from a sidewall?


----------



## Boom

pelletdude said:
			
		

> Yes they are UL approved and can be used in an RV, Mobile Home or a small apartment.  Retail is  $1,799.00 at our Stoveshop. They put out good heat and no chimney is required. I think there will be quite a few folks that will find applications for them.



It is a pretty cool idea not available in Washington or California. :shut: Do they make a version for sliding windows?    

While it is mobile home approved the manual says nothing about MOTORhomes or RVs.  :roll:  From the manual:
"When moving your mobile home, the heater must be removed while the mobile home is being relocated. After relocation, heater may be reinstalled and securely fastened." Guess they don't want a burning stove falling out (into the mobile home) on the highway!  :ahhh: 

Darn I was dreaming of pellet heat in my Sprinter van conversion!  :bug:
Jay


----------



## BigBadJohn86

mark d fellows said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty crazy to me.  I think they could just as easily make a vent kit that went out the window.  As far as code, I think it would be a nightmare.  I can't see how it would be efficient, and cutting drafts around the stove would be an issue.   I am not sure all window frames are equal.   If the window framing is made right, this are should be strong.  however, I don't want a burning appliance built into my wall, which is what you would have with this.  I would love to see a picture.  Of course, it could be the most revolutionary thing around.....
> 
> Mark


That is an interesting concept there. Just like the rollaround portable dishwashers have a intake and outlet hose with fittings, you could have a rollaround pellet stove with a window blank that has both fresh air and vent hole in it


----------



## Scoop

Meneillys Woodland Products said:
			
		

> Scoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until they come out with an in-car model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt think about that. My new F350 has a 110 volt power port and a power rear slider. I can put a stove in the bed of the truck and pipe it into the rear window and open/close it depending on how much heat I want. Make me think of Top Gear where they made there own hybrid car and had a smoke stack out the roof.
Click to expand...



That would work


----------



## blaster668

BigBadJohn86 said:
			
		

> mark d fellows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds pretty crazy to me.  I think they could just as easily make a vent kit that went out the window.  As far as code, I think it would be a nightmare.  I can't see how it would be efficient, and cutting drafts around the stove would be an issue.   I am not sure all window frames are equal.   If the window framing is made right, this are should be strong.  however, I don't want a burning appliance built into my wall, which is what you would have with this.  I would love to see a picture.  Of course, it could be the most revolutionary thing around.....
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> That is an interesting concept there. Just like the rollaround portable dishwashers have a intake and outlet hose with fittings, you could have a rollaround pellet stove with a window blank that has both fresh air and vent hole in it
Click to expand...


I tend to like your idea better


----------



## joecool85

So, has anyone bought one yet?

I'm interested in one of these for in my living room.  It would be great supplemental heat to my oil furnace and would also be good in case of loss of power (I could plug the thing into my converter).

They are listed on US Stove's website now btw: http://usstove.com/proddetail.php?prod=2400


----------



## skidozer

I would actually love one for my 2 car garage that has enough crap in it to fill a 4 car garage.
I have no free wall space left but do have 3 windows. Just a bit more cash than I want to spend out there right now.


----------



## daydreamer

Here is a video on YouTube of the window mount pellet stove from US Stove.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFetuywsVLw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## joecool85

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Here is a video on YouTube of the window mount pellet stove from US Stove.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFetuywsVLw&feature=player_embedded



It actually looks quite nice.  Kinda makes me wish I had a few bucks laying around.


----------



## Skier76

Sorry to bump this. Just curious if anyone has any first hand experience with these. There's a local building supply company, just over the state line in New Hampshire that sells these. I'm assuming it's the same make/model, because a Google search yeilds the same one. They're selling it for $999 IIRC...tax free too. At least, that was the price I saw in an ad a few weeks back. 

At our weekend place, we heat with a Jotul Castine. In CT, we heat with oil. And it's been running a lot lately. I've been thinking of ways to help offset the oil useage, and in theory, this would fit the bill nicely. I could plop it in a window in the sunroom and it could possibly heat our entire lower living area of our raised ranch. In theory (again), this could pay for itself in sort order if it reduced our oil useage by a tank or so each heating season.


----------



## Countryboymo

Sutherlands had one set up burning outside with a price tag of 1200.00.


----------



## ironpony

I have a 700 sq ft guest house inlaw sweet that my dad lives in
he's 84 and I see this as the perfect solution for the extra warmth
old people like. I would build it into the wall though not to use up
a window and not having to take it out and put it in every year
I think I will keep my eyes open for an end of year sale


----------



## Ro3bert

I read the manual just a few minutes ago. All installation clearences are 0(zero) except enough clearance should be provided to allow easy installation.

Looks to me like pellet hopper is accessed from inside the house.

Weightwise? Couldn't be any worse than some large AC units.

The only thing I saw was the installation guide calls for 2X4 studing, so how about 2X6?

They say "DO NOT USE IN A BEDROOM" bummer.


----------



## ironpony

I also just read the manual and have the same question on 2x6
being thats what the house is framed in
time to e-mail US stove


----------



## Skier76

I looked over some info in the manual as well. Looks like it comes with some shelf like braces. Worse case, you could fab up your own. Or use those premade metal one they sell for large window A/C units.


----------



## cncpro

I can't recall where but I found some disappointing reviews on this unit claiming that the pellet reservoir is poorly designed and the unit effectively runs out of pellets while the hopper is half-full requiring the user to reach in and push the pellets to the back of the hopper and re-start the unit.  This has to be done through a small opening with lots of sharp edges.

Great idea but it seems like this stove could be more trouble than it's worth.  Maybe version 2.0 will be better ?


----------



## joecool85

cncpro said:
			
		

> I can't recall where but I found some disappointing reviews on this unit claiming that the pellet reservoir is poorly designed and the unit effectively runs out of pellets while the hopper is half-full requiring the user to reach in and push the pellets to the back of the hopper and re-start the unit.  This has to be done through a small opening with lots of sharp edges.
> 
> Great idea but it seems like this stove could be more trouble than it's worth.  Maybe version 2.0 will be better ?



I read the same review, it was on NorthernTool.com.  I think the issue is the shape of the unit, they try to have not much of it stick into the house, but the hopper is in the wall and outside of the house.  This makes for some cruddy angles and the pellets may not always want to move around properly.  That said, I read a handful of really good reviews and that one guy was the only one with feeding problems.  I'm wondering if he didn't have the unit level.


----------



## P0ZBURN

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it sounds a lil bit crazy. it will be quite amusing to see one fall out the window. its a tough call, its probably a really useful idea, with lots of applications for smallish places, but a can imagine a dozen scenarios where theres gonna be something crazy happening. I'll wait for the youtube of someone loading the hopper and it falls out the window and they just continue to pour the pellets out the window and all over the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, gotta be UL tested & approved
Click to expand...


Funny how in another topic we were discussing how you cannot have your pellet vent terminated to close to a opening window. This thing you can mount it right in?


----------



## krooser

P0ZBURN said:
			
		

> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it sounds a lil bit crazy. it will be quite amusing to see one fall out the window. its a tough call, its probably a really useful idea, with lots of applications for smallish places, but a can imagine a dozen scenarios where theres gonna be something crazy happening. I'll wait for the youtube of someone loading the hopper and it falls out the window and they just continue to pour the pellets out the window and all over the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, gotta be UL tested & approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how in another topic we were discussing how you cannot have your pellet vent terminated to close to a opening window. This thing you can mount it right in?
Click to expand...


Yep... I wonder how those over zealous inspectors would handle that...


----------



## Skier76

joecool85 said:
			
		

> cncpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall where but I found some disappointing reviews on this unit claiming that the pellet reservoir is poorly designed and the unit effectively runs out of pellets while the hopper is half-full requiring the user to reach in and push the pellets to the back of the hopper and re-start the unit.  This has to be done through a small opening with lots of sharp edges.
> 
> Great idea but it seems like this stove could be more trouble than it's worth.  Maybe version 2.0 will be better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the same review, it was on NorthernTool.com.  I think the issue is the shape of the unit, they try to have not much of it stick into the house, but the hopper is in the wall and outside of the house.  This makes for some cruddy angles and the pellets may not always want to move around properly.  That said, I read a handful of really good reviews and that one guy was the only one with feeding problems.  I'm wondering if he didn't have the unit level.
Click to expand...


The northerntool.com reviews were interesting; I think there were only 3? 2 seemed to really like it, one didn't. One guy mentioned there wasn't anything in the manual about leveling the unit. I'm wondering if it has to be perfectly level...or maybe tilted back a bit so the pellets feed correctly. Hopefully, more people will post some reviews.


----------



## tjnamtiw

cncpro said:
			
		

> I can't recall where but I found some disappointing reviews on this unit claiming that the pellet reservoir is poorly designed and the unit effectively runs out of pellets while the hopper is half-full requiring the user to reach in and push the pellets to the back of the hopper and re-start the unit.  This has to be done through a small opening with lots of sharp edges.
> 
> Great idea but it seems like this stove could be more trouble than it's worth.  Maybe version 2.0 will be better ?



So why is the feeding problem any different than every Quad Sante Fe and Castile insert made?  I polished, waxed, sprayed and blessed my hoppers and still only half of the pellets go down to the auger without a push.  If that's the only problem, I can make a small pusher.  I wonder if a vibrator mounted to the hopper and triggered once a minute would solve the problem.  As long as it doesn't get all the sheet metal rattling.


----------



## joecool85

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> So why is the feeding problem any different than every Quad Sante Fe and Castile insert made?  I polished, waxed, sprayed and blessed my hoppers and still only half of the pellets go down to the auger without a push.  If that's the only problem, I can make a small pusher.  I wonder if a vibrator mounted to the hopper and triggered once a minute would solve the problem.  As long as it doesn't get all the sheet metal rattling.



That's a good idea, though I would probably have it run once an hour or half hour.


----------



## ironpony

if you read the manual and look at the clearances
the exhaust has to be one foot above or four feet
below or to the side of a door or window
yet the exhast is IN a operational window
kind of interesting


----------



## tjnamtiw

ironpony said:
			
		

> if you read the manual and look at the clearances
> the exhaust has to be one foot above or four feet
> below or to the side of a door or window
> yet the exhast is IN a operational window
> kind of interesting



I think the key words are 'operational window'.  If you put the unit in place, you have effectively made it an inoperable window by blocking the opening and  installing skirts around it.  Right??

And yes to the suggestion of once an hour on the vibrator.  That should be plenty.   %-P


----------



## AVIVIII

As far as inspectors or insurance companies, it is not a 'permanent' installation, so it doesn't matter.

170 lbs isn't bad, I have an old 17,000 BTU window a/c unit that easily weighs over 200lbs and I don' even use a window bracket.

My neighbor ordered one from the local True Value and paid $999. He's expecting it tuesday. I poked around about it at the store and the warehouse is out of stock until late next week. I guess they have been pretty popular.


----------



## joecool85

AVIVIII said:
			
		

> My neighbor ordered one from the local True Value and paid $999. He's expecting it tuesday. I poked around about it at the store and the warehouse is out of stock until late next week. I guess they have been pretty popular.



If you don't mind, I'd be curious to know what you and your neighbor thing about it once it's installed.


----------



## mascoma

cncpro said:
			
		

> I can't recall where but I found some disappointing reviews on this unit claiming that the pellet reservoir is poorly designed and the unit effectively runs out of pellets while the hopper is half-full requiring the user to reach in and push the pellets to the back of the hopper and re-start the unit.  This has to be done through a small opening with lots of sharp edges.
> 
> Great idea but it seems like this stove could be more trouble than it's worth.  Maybe version 2.0 will be better ?



Could be pellet related hopper issue, all brands have fed well in my harman until the brand I am currently burning.


----------



## Skier76

AVIVIII said:
			
		

> As far as inspectors or insurance companies, it is not a 'permanent' installation, so it doesn't matter.
> 
> 170 lbs isn't bad, I have an old 17,000 BTU window a/c unit that easily weighs over 200lbs and I don' even use a window bracket.
> 
> My neighbor ordered one from the local True Value and paid $999. He's expecting it tuesday. I poked around about it at the store and the warehouse is out of stock until late next week. I guess they have been pretty popular.



Post a review of it if you can. Or at least your thoughts if your able to get over and see it in action. $999 seems to be the "standard" price in New Hampshire.


----------



## LI-Mini-Owner

AVIVIII said:
			
		

> My neighbor ordered one from the local True Value and paid $999. He's expecting it tuesday. I poked around about it at the store and the warehouse is out of stock until late next week. I guess they have been pretty popular.



I'm really surprised nobody has posted comments or questions about this new stove yet on the forum.   Looking forward to what your neighbor thinks.


----------



## DoubleNickel

* :question:  We Need A Review :exclaim:  *   This looks kool :coolsmile:  Gotta hear from someone who owns one


----------



## EZsteve

found some reviews at the northern tool web site.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200446397_200446397

3 out of 4 are good.


----------



## jtakeman

I still don't get it. I couldn't vent my stove anywhere near a window. But this thing is stuck in a window and the window is half open so seals are not tight against the sills. But they get away with it?


----------



## EZsteve

you are right it doesn't make much sense  :-S


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

I suspect that the installation fixes the operable window problem you are concerned about.


----------



## joecool85

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> I suspect that the installation fixes the operable window problem you are concerned about.



Exactly, it's no longer a window once the unit is installed.


----------



## joe91898

I just got one of these 6 days ago. So far it has performed with no problems what so ever. The hopper is not hard to fill. I use a large sccop to fill it so I dont have to lift the bag up. I put this in my basement family room. It was the only way I could add another stove without getting real creative with the vent pipe. I also have a Breckwell 23i insert in my LR fire place. So I'm not new to stoves. 
 Also no staining so far on the outside of my house. 
Ebay for a grand delivered


----------



## FordMastertech

joe91898 said:
			
		

> I just got one of these 6 days ago. So far it has performed with no problems what so ever. The hopper is not hard to fill. I use a large sccop to fill it so I dont have to lift the bag up. I put this in my basement family room. It was the only way I could add another stove without getting real creative with the vent pipe. I also have a Breckwell 23i insert in my LR fire place. So I'm not new to stoves.
> Also no staining so far on the outside of my house.
> Ebay for a grand delivered


Keep us posted on how that window pellet stove works out for you.


----------



## joecool85

FordMastertech said:
			
		

> Keep us posted on how that window pellet stove works out for you.



Definitely!  Also, if you have any pics of the install we'd love to see them.


----------



## EZsteve

Pics pics I want pics. How long was the install? How about inspections?


----------



## joe91898

I dont have any pictures just yet. It goes in the window just like an a/c. I screwed a 2x3 just underneath the window (inside) on the wall to attach the unerside mounting brackets. It comes with foam to seal around the window. I also used DAP seal n peal removable weather strip. No inspection. I really don't see the need.


----------



## Riman

I bought one of these last week and had a friend help me put it in today. So far I am having some issues maybe someone here can help since USSC is closed.

First question is should the exhaust fan always be on(I assume so)? It goes off then immediately turns back on  once in awhile(~every 30 seconds or so).

Second question when I turn the stove on the ON button blinks green and pellets flow. The burn pot fills and then the pellets ignite. The auger stops feeding pellets when it should but the light keeps blinking green it never goes solid. The room fan does come on when it reaches tempature. eventually a timeout is reached and it shuts down.
Thanks,
Will


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

Once you hit the on button the combustion blower should come on and stay on.

Is there any error code being shown?   Frequently this is flashing lights usually in the heat range bar.

I don't have a manual to look at.

From the sounds of things it isn't maintaining a slight negative pressure in the fire box because the combustion blower is not staying on.

Why that would be happening is because of a bad blower, lose connections to the control board, a bad control board, etc ....


----------



## Riman

The manual doesn't show what any of the error lights mean.

When it doesn't start the "OFF" and "B" button will alternate flashing.

The exhaust fan is differently not staying on 100% and when it goes off the "Press Sw" will come on momentarily. I did get it to run at one point tonight but the "A" button was on solid after running for about 30 minutes.

I have this installed in a cinder block outbuilding I have and the temperature is ~11 degrees. I am assuming the electronics/motors don't mind running at that temperature since there is no other heat in that building.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

I really need the manual.

However the stove needs that blower to remain on 100% of the time.

If it isn't on either it isn't getting power (wiring or control board issue), it is somehow jammed, or it is defective.

So you really need to check the wiring for something loose.

With the stove off, cold, and unplugged, I'd start looking over all of the wiring starting at the combustion blower and going towards the control board.

If you do not normally feel comfortable working on electrical systems get the dealer to fix that stove, it is under warranty.


----------



## Riman

The manual is still available on Northern Tool http://www.northerntool.com/downloads/manuals/175098.pdf

I plan on giving the insides a once over and verifying all the connections are good once it's not 11 degrees outside.

like most I bought this on Ebay from a Tru-Value store not sure how much help that dealer is going to be.


----------



## rehabbingisgreen

Oh cool. Glad some people got one. I'm anxious for photo's too. Does the window frame get any heat off the unit??


----------



## tjnamtiw

As you suspect, there's a real chance that something got jarred loose with all the handling and over-the-road bumping that thing has seen to get from the factory to you.  Good luck!  I hope you get it working because I think that are many of us who would like to get one of them.


----------



## tjnamtiw

Riman said:
			
		

> I bought one of these last week and had a friend help me put it in today. So far I am having some issues maybe someone here can help since USSC is closed.
> 
> First question is should the exhaust fan always be on(I assume so)? It goes off then immediately turns back on  once in awhile(~every 30 seconds or so).
> 
> Second question when I turn the stove on the ON button blinks green and pellets flow. The burn pot fills and then the pellets ignite. The auger stops feeding pellets when it should but the light keeps blinking green it never goes solid. The room fan does come on when it reaches tempature. eventually a timeout is reached and it shuts down.
> Thanks,
> Will



looking at the usstove.com site, here is an answer for their 5500 stove.  Does it apply to yours?  Don't know.  http://pub45.bravenet.com/faq/show.php?usernum=3791519644&catid=7889#q6


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

The stove is shutting down due to a pressure error (that is what the â€œPress Swâ€ led is all about).

Now in addition to the wiring (namely the two black wires on the combustion blower that change color at a couple of  connectors) it would also be worthwhile to check the door gaskets for a tight seal in at least two spots on each side.


----------



## joe91898

Riman said:
			
		

> I bought one of these last week and had a friend help me put it in today. So far I am having some issues maybe someone here can help since USSC is closed.
> 
> First question is should the exhaust fan always be on(I assume so)? It goes off then immediately turns back on  once in awhile(~every 30 seconds or so).
> 
> Second question when I turn the stove on the ON button blinks green and pellets flow. The burn pot fills and then the pellets ignite. The auger stops feeding pellets when it should but the light keeps blinking green it never goes solid. The room fan does come on when it reaches tempature. eventually a timeout is reached and it shuts down.
> Thanks,
> Will



The exhaust fan answer is on the website under FAQ's. It's supposed to that. 
It sounds like you are over heating on the start up run. Same thing happened to me. the burn pot filled up to much and the fire got too hot. Automatically shuts the stove down. I unplgged and plugged back in after it shiut down and it has not happened again since. Start the stove on the #1 setting and once it is up and running then go up in the settings. Also keep in mind that the hopper door has to be closed as well as the large outer front door or the auger will not feed pellets. You will get an error code if the hopper door is open


----------



## joe91898

rehabbingisgreen said:
			
		

> Oh cool. Glad some people got one. I'm anxious for photo's too. Does the window frame get any heat off the unit??



The outside shell of the unit does not get hot.  Mine has been running steady for about 15 hours straight only shuutting down to clean the burn pot and the outer shell is warm to the touch. I have it on setting #4 so it's kicking pretty good.


----------



## aridon99

I just installed one of these. Prior to ordering it, I saw the limited amount of info on this thread and basically just ordered on faith. It has been a good unit. Performs as advertised. The ignition process does take anywhere from 10-15 mins. I'm still trying to figure out if a clean burn pot makes this faster or one with more ash in it. It  dispenses a fixed amount of pellets in to the burn pot for the ignition stage... which looks like a heat gun is running, aimed at the burn pot. My Black and Decker paint stripper is probably very close to this thing's ignitor. For the install, I didn't want to tamper with my windows and lose any light in the sun room, so I installed it right under the window between the jack studs. So far, I'm really liking the thing. I'll post some pictures soon. 

I do have one small problem. I've used the thing about 8 times, 1 hour each time. Each time, a strong paint/pellet burning smell came out of it and filled the house. I think it has been getting less and less strong subsequent times, so I'm hoping it'll go away soon. Maybe it's the black hi-temp paint off gasing?  I'm using a bag of pellets I got from Lowes, I'm wondering if that has anything to do with the smell as well. This thing direct vents, so my guess is it has to be the new surfaces off-gasing or the unit has a slight defect and gases inside the burnpot is leaking out. Any thoughts? I'll be happy to answer any questions buyers might have as I think the idea of this product is great, and more vendors need to make competing devices like this. Easy to install, not too expensive, and gives home owners lots of options on where to put it.

The manual was pretty sparse on the installation instructions. You pretty much have to figure it out on your own if you're not going the window mounting route. They could spend a bit more time on the amount of content.

And to address a prior comment, the pellet hopper does have a flat bottom, which means if you let it run down to the last 5-6%, it won't grab the last bit to feed the fire. Just refill it before it gets down to the very bottom and you won't have a problem. I mean, you'll have to fill it soon anyhow if you're getting down to that last 5%... it's not buying you that much more time. Can the hopper be larger, sure... but they can always be larger so you can just fill it once a year 

-John


----------



## Turbo-Quad

The paint smell is probably just new paint curing combined with the heat of the unit.  I've read where some people will operate their new stoves outside before installing them to get past the new paint smell.  Looking forward to more info on this stove.


----------



## perchin

I really hope this doesn't turn into a 50 page pictureless thread. I would really love to SEE one installed.


----------



## mbutts

Every ONCE in a while my mouse wonders a bit, gets clicked and I end up here from the Hearth forum. And this thread is probably a prime example of WHY. lol Better than the comedy channel. Any one know if they are planning a wood stove version with 15' stack? 
All kidding aside it does sound like it might be good for some situations. If they have all the bugs worked out and it is reasonably reliable. How many hours can you get from a fill? Also what is the low BTU setting?
I hope to get a pellet/corn stove someday, don't think it will be a window model but this model fills a nitch. Wonder how many rental houses will end up with these in the coming years? Ok, I need to scan some more threads in here b4 I go. Now I have material to talk about when I go into town this week... laters....
Oh btw, feel free to wander into the Hearth sometime, we have some pretty good threads there that will bring a smile to your face. I find myself enjoying this forum more and more each year!


----------



## 2400

I have one of these stoves and am pretty happy with it.  I have a hard time heating the northwest corner of the house, which is where the den and bathroom are.  I just needed a little help there so I put one of these little guys in the window and the temp went from 50 to 68.  What a relief.  I had been using a milkhouse heater in the bathroom when showering and it was hardly adequate.  It's a real pleasure to take a shower and not be wiping ice off my body!  I am running on level 2 or 3.  No stove pipe to mess with. It's pretty quiet.  It is a bit of a challenge to seal off the window with the foam padding provided.  I still get some smoke smell in the room but not bad.  I am thinking of finding some plastic bag like tubes to put under the stove and on the sides then filling them with expanding spray can foam insulation.  I think that would close up the gaps better.  The plastic would keep the foam from sticking to the stove.  The stove doesn't get hot enough to melt the plastic.  Just need to find the plastic bag like tubes.  Over all I'm pretty happy.


----------



## tjnamtiw

That's a great idea of using the plastic tubes for 'non-permanent' insulation.


----------



## ohbix

Could you report on exhaust cleaning?  I read the manual and it said to remove/clean the spark arrestor on the back regularly - weekly?  Anyway, I'd use this stove on the second floor, and see a problem w/ accessing the exhaust/spark arrestor.  Opinion of any users?  Thanks.


----------



## skidozer

maybe try looking at shipping supplies or something like that.
We use that in our shipping dept at work.


----------



## 2400

Yeh I was going to the ocal shipping place and see if they had something like that.


----------



## 2400

ohbix said:
			
		

> Could you report on exhaust cleaning?  I read the manual and it said to remove/clean the spark arrestor on the back regularly - weekly?  Anyway, I'd use this stove on the second floor, and see a problem w/ accessing the exhaust/spark arrestor.  Opinion of any users?  Thanks.



Probably goin to need a tall ladder or pull the stove out from the inside.  To clean it I think you just remove the spark arrester and scrape out the chamber maybe vaccum.


----------



## burrman

no pictures up yet?


----------



## aridon99

See PHOTOS below. The more I use this thing, the worse the smoke fumes inside the house is getting. I need to call US Stoves and see if they can help me with a remedy. Is it coincidence that Northern Tools no longer carries this product? even though they're still ranked number 1 in google search for 'window mounted pellet stove' (this site is #3).

It is definitely not the new paint smell I'm smelling at this time. There is for sure a leak between the burn chamber and the inside of the house, which should not be the case. The other night I shut the stove off, closed the door to the sunroom where the stove is, and went to bed. The next morning, the whole sunroom smells like the aftermath of an arson investigation. I've been airing that room out for a week and it still smells bad. I think the smoke smell will never come out of some of the furniture. I think when I shut the unit off, it stopped feeding new pellets in to the burn chamber, and what should have happened is the remaining fuel should just burn itself off. Well, that didn't seem to happen. I think there wasn't enough oxygen flow as the pellets didn't disintegrate to ash in the chamber as it normally does. The pellets simply turned black, turned to a charcoal like consistency, but stayed whole. The byproduct is the burn chamber smells like the worst dirty ashtray ever, and my whole sunroom sells the same way. The burn chamber should have zero airflow with the inside of the house, only heat given off by the metal enclosure, which the fan removes. So, I'm pretty sure my unit has a crack somewhere and is defective. 

-John


----------



## 2400

What kind of pellets are you using?  That might make a difference.  Are you sure the window is sealed off completey?  I haven't had that problem.  There is a slight smoke smell but my window isn't sealed good.  I can see light throught the sides in a few places.  I just have mine set up temporarily until I decide exactly how I want to install it.  My pellets burn completely, in fact there is little ash.  I even burned some corn last night (I am prepared for the backlash).  It burned extremely well but as we all know burning corn can erode parts not meant for burning corn so I won't do it anymore.  they really ought to set these up for corn too.  I liked the way the corn burned.


----------



## joecool85

aridon99 said:
			
		

> There is for sure a leak between the burn chamber and the inside of the house, which should not be the case. The other night I shut the stove off, closed the door to the sunroom where the stove is, and went to bed. The next morning, the whole sunroom smells like the aftermath of an arson investigation. I've been airing that room out for a week and it still smells bad. I think the smoke smell will never come out of some of the furniture. I think when I shut the unit off, it stopped feeding new pellets in to the burn chamber, and what should have happened is the remaining fuel should just burn itself off. Well, that didn't seem to happen. I think there wasn't enough oxygen flow as the pellets didn't disintegrate to ash in the chamber as it normally does. The pellets simply turned black, turned to a charcoal like consistency, but stayed whole. The byproduct is the burn chamber smells like the worst dirty ashtray ever, and my whole sunroom sells the same way. The burn chamber should have zero airflow with the inside of the house, only heat given off by the metal enclosure, which the fan removes. So, I'm pretty sure my unit has a crack somewhere and is defective.
> 
> -John



Sounds like a defective unit to me.  I'd called Northern Tool and see about a refund/replacement.


----------



## aridon99

I emailed US Stove and am waiting to see what they will do. I'm burning a normal bag of pellets from Lowes so I don't think that's the problem. I'm not trying to burn anything I'm not suppose to. Anyhow, here is a video showing that the smoke is coming from behind the burn chamber, and not from the grass door.

http://www.box.net/shared/static/onm9gxy4ey.mov


----------



## BadDad320

[quote author="aridon99" date="1295989294"]I emailed US Stove and am waiting to see what they will do. I'm burning a normal bag of pellets from Lowes so I don't think that's the problem. I'm not trying to burn anything I'm not suppose to. Anyhow, here is a video showing that the smoke is coming from behind the burn chamber, and not from the grass door.

http://www.box.net/shared/static/onm9gxy4ey.mov[/quote 
.......That doesn't look good........


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

Do not fire that stove again. 

You'll have more than just smoke to deal with.

Call the technical support line at USSC get an email address from them and email a link of that movie.

Something isn't sealed that should be.

If you want to find out what on your own set up supports in your yard to mount it on and do your looking around outdoors.


----------



## 2400

There is an 800 number in the manual.  If you have that handy give them a call.


----------



## tjnamtiw

Holy cow, like Smokey said, don't use that thing!  Something came loose in shipping or has broken.  Scream bloody murder until you get satisfaction from USSC.  I think, from reading here over the years, that they are a very reasonable bunch and should jump right on this problem.  Go up the chain of command until you get someone who will truly listen.  Don't back down.


----------



## aridon99

Believe me, I'm not using that thing until I hear from US Stove. I first call them yesterday and talked to a nice gal on the phone, but she didn't know much about this unit since it's new. She just suggested I check the glass door and make sure it's sealed. Yes it is. I'm not an expert on these stoves, but that much I know. She then asked me to sent support an email, so I attached the video and explained the situation. I told them my family enjoys the heat output, but the fumes are so bad now that we won't be turning it on due to health concerns. Haven't heard anything back so far, I'll keep you folks posted.

Finally, I'm getting around to putting up some pictures. 

Here you see the unit in action. 

The plastic door swing open to the left. 

The metal door that opens the burn chamber seems very secure as it makes a very tight flat seal. 

I left out the burn pot for you. It's easy to clean. It usually makes a very complete burn, so there isn't much left to clean. 

Just under the burn chamber are two latches that open the main cleaning area for any remaining residue that drops down from the burn pot. 

-John


----------



## aridon99

More pictures... 

The pellet hopper opens above the unit. The plastic door is very light.

A closeup of the inside of the hopper. It's not a huge hopper.

The control panel. It seems like there are a lot of buttons, but it's actually very simple. The A, B, buttons don't do anything. When you hit the ON button, the green light will start blinking as it starts it's ignition stage. It dispenses a fixed amount of pellets in to the burn pot and the heat gun turns on in there. About 10 mins later the pellets will catch on fire, heating up the burn chamber. Once a certain temperature is reached, the ON light will stop blinking and go solid green. The main fan will turn on to blow air around the burn chamber and blow the heated air out thru the top vent of the plastic door. The buttons on the left will let you control the heat from 1 to 5. You have to hold either of these buttons down for more than 1 second for them to change their setting. I think this prevents accidental changes.

-John


----------



## joecool85

You would think the A and B buttons would hold a program for a certain heat range or something.  Have you tried holding one down for 4-5 seconds?


----------



## aridon99

I think the manual just says A and B are for diagnostics. When I push them during the warm up phase, it seems the fan turns on while the button is held down. Maybe it's a manual trigger of the fan before the optimal temp is reached. Maybe someone else has a better idea. I don't think I need to mess with them at this point.


----------



## Artus

I just bought one of these stoves and appear to have the same problem that Riman had with the exhaust fan restarting periodically. Has anybody figured out what is causing this?  I plug the unit in and it immediately starts to cycle the exhaust fan in about 10 second cycles where it runs for about 10 seconds and then immediately restarts.  I had my first fire going and all of a sudden it shut down and the on light flashed 5 times fast and kept repeating, I hit the off button and then the off light started flashing 5 times.  Does anybody know what this means?

-Matthew


----------



## aridon99

The computer on this thing seem a bit temperamental (buggy). One time, I started the unit, it went in to ignite mode, I then opened the plastic door and left it ajar. 20 mins later when noticed the 1) the fire hasn't started and 2) the door pen light was on, I closed the door and figured the ignite process would resume. Well, it never did. It was just stuck. I had to power the unit off and start it again. 

Also, when standing behind the unit outside the house, you can hear the exhaust fan going, but it's not a smooth sound. It sounds like it turns on 1 second and turns off 1 second, and keeps repeating that way.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

aridon99 said:
			
		

> The computer on this thing seem a bit temperamental (buggy). One time, I started the unit, it went in to ignite mode, I then opened the plastic door and left it ajar. 20 mins later when noticed the 1) the fire hasn't started and 2) the door pen light was on, I closed the door and figured the ignite process would resume. Well, it never did. It was just stuck. I had to power the unit off and start it again.
> 
> Also, when standing behind the unit outside the house, you can hear the exhaust fan going, but it's not a smooth sound. It sounds like it turns on 1 second and turns off 1 second, and keeps repeating that way.



Now I would have expected that stove to show a vacuum error or show a door open error and require a reset before it would attempt ignition again.

The normal response to an error condition is to not automatically start anything other than shutdown and enter a failsafe state.


----------



## tjnamtiw

I remember reading on one of the manuals for another USSC stove that the exhaust fan cycles on and off.  It gave no explanation on the logic of that, but just stated the fact that it does.  Perhaps they used the same logic.  I use the term 'logic' loosely.


----------



## 2400

Maybe the computer uses the exhaust fan to control the flame height?  Just a thought.  I haven't listened to mine outside during start up.  From the inside i don't hear the exhuast fan pulsating.  Maybe the spark arrestor distorts the exhaust fan noise?  It has a very serious spark arrestor on it.  When I open a door on mine it shuts down and a light comes on stating the door is open.  When I open the hopper it shuts down the auger and a light comes on.  I can't view your video but the picture looks like you have a very tall flame compared to mine.


----------



## tjnamtiw

I was wondering too, 2400, if they were actually getting creative to improve efficiency by pulsing the exhaust fan just above the vacuum threshold trip point to vent as little exhaust (heat) as possible and give more time for the transfer of heat to the exchanger.  That would certainly be commendable.  Or perhaps the exhaust fan isn't a variable control system but rather an ON/OFF system?


----------



## aridon99

I do clearly hear my exhaust fan pulsating during normal operation, not during the ignition cycle. It just feels like the control computer isn't graceful with voltage regulation of the fan, rather just an on off regulation. It's just a minor nitpick.  What isn't a nitpick is the fact that there hasn't been a peep or respond from US Stove about my issue


----------



## tjnamtiw

aridon99 said:
			
		

> I do clearly hear my exhaust fan pulsating during normal operation, not during the ignition cycle. It just feels like the control computer isn't graceful with voltage regulation of the fan, rather just an on off regulation. It's just a minor nitpick.  What isn't a nitpick is the fact that there hasn't been a peep or respond from US Stove about my issue



Now THAT part would really irritate me.  I'd be on the phone constantly being my usual obnoxious self until I got some satisfaction.  I wouldn't wait for a call back or an email at this stage.  You're beyond that.  Call.  Call.  Call.  People rave about how good their customer service is.  Strange.


----------



## Dr.Faustus

if the motor is constantly on off on off...

isnt it using it start surge power constantly then?


put a kill a watt on it, i bet its sucking a load of power if it operates its motors like that!


----------



## aridon99

Good idea, I have a kill a watt handy.

Just called US Stove again. Their support line closes at 4PM CST. Charmed life.

Left a voice mail with their support to call me back. 30 hours later, not a peep. They are starting to get on my bad side.


----------



## Artus

Here is what I got from tech support this morning.  The exhaust blower is supposed to turn on and off like this.  I had my stove shut down with a flashing B and off lights.  They said this is the overheat safety shut down.  They said a flashing A light and off light is a low pressure safety shut down.  I guess we can't expect these window mount units to act like the full size ones were used to.  We just need to spend a few months with these things to get the hang of their quirky nature.

Matthew


----------



## joecool85

Artus said:
			
		

> Here is what I got from tech support this morning.  The exhaust blower is supposed to turn on and off like this.  I had my stove shut down with a flashing B and off lights.  They said this is the overheat safety shut down.  They said a flashing A light and off light is a low pressure safety shut down.  I guess we can't expect these window mount units to act like the full size ones were used to.  We just need to spend a few months with these things to get the hang of their quirky nature.
> 
> Matthew



Hopefully after they've been out a while they will release a new version that makes them more simple to operate and less quirky.


----------



## Artus

Yes.

These units are an excellent concept and a practical design.  Next step, is to perfect the idea.  I can now wait to see my oil man!


----------



## 2400

I missed the part about the B light flashing.  Mine did this the first time I used it.  I just unplugged it for a few minutes to reset everything and plugged it back in.    I have to be careful on start up it seems like.  If I set it on high too soon it goes to overheat.  If the "ON" button is flashing that means it is still in start up mode. I let it run on low about 1/2 hour after the "ON" button stops flashing.  Then I ramp it up easy.  My stove like to run non stop.  Fortunately it doesn't need cleaned very often.  I really like this little thing.  Now if they would only come out with a 40,000 btu one I'd be set.


----------



## Artus

Yes! 40k btu would be a dream.

The flashing B light is overheat safety.  Mine did that when I cranked it up to 5 straight out of the hole.

On startup, it goes through it's process, lights the fire, then before the ON light stops flashing the flames go out, then it goes to solid ON light and feeds pellets again, relighting on the smoldering pellets in the burn pot.

I have my unit installed in a window and the gap on top between the 2 windows should be insulated as best as possible, because before the pellets flame up, the unit smokes and a little did get into the house.  Once the pellets burst into flames, it burns really clean.

I can already tell how much my boiler is slowing down.



Matthew


----------



## Artus

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> aridon99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do clearly hear my exhaust fan pulsating during normal operation, not during the ignition cycle. It just feels like the control computer isn't graceful with voltage regulation of the fan, rather just an on off regulation. It's just a minor nitpick.  What isn't a nitpick is the fact that there hasn't been a peep or respond from US Stove about my issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT part would really irritate me.  I'd be on the phone constantly being my usual obnoxious self until I got some satisfaction.  I wouldn't wait for a call back or an email at this stage.  You're beyond that.  Call.  Call.  Call.  People rave about how good their customer service is.  Strange.
Click to expand...



I called 8:30 am today and got a person on the phone within 5 minutes.


----------



## aridon99

I called today at noon PST. Talked to someone within 5 mins. Asked why support didn't call me back after 2 days, the gal on the phone didn't know. I told her I sent an email to claimes on Monday and didn't hear anything. She told me they were out to lunch and she took my number down and she assured me they would call me back right away. 3 hours later, not a peep. Called claimes again, got Josh's VM and left my number. Hope I hear back.


----------



## henkmeuzelaar

According to their website, Northern Tool no longer sells these window-mount units.

Has anyone seen them offered by a different US company?

Henk


----------



## pelleter

I received my window pellet unit a few days ago. I installed it on the same day. It was around 30-35F outside. Pellet stove was at setting 1-2-3-4-5. None of them could get the temperature of my apartment up to 60F. The apartment is less than 400sqft. It is a big disappointment. My little space heater does a much better job. Did I get a lemon?


----------



## aridon99

It seems no matter what setting I put it on (1-5), the air coming out never gets as hot as the air from my gas insert.


----------



## tjnamtiw

aridon99 said:
			
		

> I called today at noon PST. Talked to someone within 5 mins. Asked why support didn't call me back after 2 days, the gal on the phone didn't know. I told her I sent an email to claimes on Monday and didn't hear anything. She told me they were out to lunch and she took my number down and she assured me they would call me back right away. 3 hours later, not a peep. Called claimes again, got Josh's VM and left my number. Hope I hear back.



Man, are they jerking you around!  Get the number for their local BBB and call USSC and tell them that that's the next number you call if you don't get satisfaction NOW!   I would also find out who owns the company and send him/her a personal email and a letter.  Put all the heat you can on them.  Might as well mention that you are spreading the word on the leading pellet stove forum and anywhere else you can find like epinions.com.   Ask them if they want you to also sue them for smoke damages to your home.  I would treat them like I treat used car salesmen at this point.

One more thing.  Did you by any chance pay for the stove with American Express?  I've been screwed a couple of times and AMEX refunded my money the same day.  Some other credit cards may work the same way now.


----------



## aridon99

Thanks for your support tjnamtiw. I bought my Stove from the Truevalue guy on ebay. I think he might be the last place still selling them. But he's gone dark on me as well when I've asked him for help on who I turn to on a defective product.


----------



## tjnamtiw

You're welcome.  A defective unit that can KILL YOU should be enough to get USSC off their butt.  I'd still do everything PLUS tell the TrueValue guy, you're calling HIS local Better Business Bureau too.  Stir the pot, but do it with a 150 hp Mercury outboard! You can tell I'm not a good easy person to deal with when someone screws me.


----------



## aridon99

Shoot, I should hire you to put the heat on them  My wife says I'm just too damn nice. 

-John


----------



## tjnamtiw

aridon99 said:
			
		

> Shoot, I should hire you to do put the heat on them  My wife says I'm just too damn nice.
> 
> -John



Can't be nice when you just got f'ed.  I'll bring my baseball bat and chain.    Don't let those clowns push you around.


----------



## joe91898

Wow, I guess I'm one of the lucky ones here with this stove. I've had no problems. 
Good luck to those having issues. I feel for you


----------



## 2400

pelleter said:
			
		

> I received my window pellet unit a few days ago. I installed it on the same day. It was around 30-35F outside. Pellet stove was at setting 1-2-3-4-5. None of them could get the temperature of my apartment up to 60F. The apartment is less than 400sqft. It is a big disappointment. My little space heater does a much better job. Did I get a lemon?



Did you let it burn for a long time or just decide it isn't putting out heat and shut it down?  They take a while to heat up but when they do it is a very constant and pleasing heat.  Fill the hopper full and burn it on about 3 for 3 or 4 hours then kick it up on 5.  Let it burn as long as you can before cleaning.  You might be surprised.  If id doesn't start heating any better then I'd say call and see if they can trouble shoot for ya.

I haven't had any issues with mine either.  I'm pretty surprised at how efficient it burns and how quiet it is.  I'm keeping a 500 sq ft area Den and bathroom at a constant 68 on level 3.


----------



## joe91898

I leave mine set on 4 and right now it's been running for about 30 hours straight with one cleaning. No lights. The air temp blowing out is right around 130*. If I stick the tthermometer into the grill it goes above 140*. Using a meat thermo btw. 
It is located in my basement family room which is 12x22. If I leave the door up stairs closed the room reaches 80*. I also leave the door open to the laundry room and crawl space area (around 800sq/f) and the temp in the family room stay right around 72.
If I leave all doors open the room stays at 70*. This room without the stove and no heat on will fall to 55*


----------



## Artus

My only problem seems to be the outer door seems to open on its own so I put a piece of masking tape on it to hold it shut otherwise it shuts itself off.  All in all I am very happy with my stove.  I drove to this true value store in new brittian ct myself and picked it up for $999 plus tax.  The guy doesn't seem to know anything about pellet stoves, nor does he stock other stoves.  All he knows is people are buying them so he is selling them.


----------



## tjnamtiw

Artus said:
			
		

> My only problem seems to be the outer door seems to open on its own so I put a piece of masking tape on it to hold it shut otherwise it shuts itself off.  All in all I am very happy with my stove.  I drove to this true value store in new brittian ct myself and picked it up for $999 plus tax.  The guy doesn't seem to know anything about pellet stoves, nor does he stock other stoves.  All he knows is people are buying them so he is selling them.



So much for dealer service!  It wouldn't be bad if you could at least get a hold of the maker, USSC, and get some advice and customer service from them but you can see by this thread that you are on your own along with Aridon99!  I would love to have one for downstairs but my luck would be I would get a Friday afternoon one and I would have to go strangle someone!  It's just terrible that they treat customers like that.


----------



## pelleter

2400 said:
			
		

> pelleter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my window pellet unit a few days ago. I installed it on the same day. It was around 30-35F outside. Pellet stove was at setting 1-2-3-4-5. None of them could get the temperature of my apartment up to 60F. The apartment is less than 400sqft. It is a big disappointment. My little space heater does a much better job. Did I get a lemon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you let it burn for a long time or just decide it isn't putting out heat and shut it down?  They take a while to heat up but when they do it is a very constant and pleasing heat.  Fill the hopper full and burn it on about 3 for 3 or 4 hours then kick it up on 5.  Let it burn as long as you can before cleaning.  You might be surprised.  If id doesn't start heating any better then I'd say call and see if they can trouble shoot for ya.
> 
> I haven't had any issues with mine either.  I'm pretty surprised at how efficient it burns and how quiet it is.  I'm keeping a 500 sq ft area Den and bathroom at a constant 68 on level 3.
Click to expand...


I let it running at max overnite. My temperature showed a max of 55F overnite. I already called them and talked to Josh. He and I are trying to get a hold of Arek, CT Store owner. We will see how we can return this stove. I liked the idea but not everything goes with the plan.


----------



## aridon99

pelleter said:
			
		

> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pelleter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my window pellet unit a few days ago. I installed it on the same day. It was around 30-35F outside. Pellet stove was at setting 1-2-3-4-5. None of them could get the temperature of my apartment up to 60F. The apartment is less than 400sqft. It is a big disappointment. My little space heater does a much better job. Did I get a lemon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you let it burn for a long time or just decide it isn't putting out heat and shut it down?  They take a while to heat up but when they do it is a very constant and pleasing heat.  Fill the hopper full and burn it on about 3 for 3 or 4 hours then kick it up on 5.  Let it burn as long as you can before cleaning.  You might be surprised.  If id doesn't start heating any better then I'd say call and see if they can trouble shoot for ya.
> 
> I haven't had any issues with mine either.  I'm pretty surprised at how efficient it burns and how quiet it is.  I'm keeping a 500 sq ft area Den and bathroom at a constant 68 on level 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I let it running at max overnite. My temperature showed a max of 55F overnite. I already called them and talked to Josh. He and I are trying to get a hold of Arek, CT Store owner. We will see how we can return this stove. I liked the idea but not everything goes with the plan.
Click to expand...


Wow, that is pretty bad. My unit heats up my room, just slower than my gas insert. I can put my hand in front of the vent on this unit indefinitely. Versus on my gas insert, you would have to pull your hand away after 30 seconds or it starts to get uncomfortably hot. Keep us posed on how Josh @ USSTOVE handles your RMA for you. So far, he hasn't returned my call.


----------



## tjnamtiw

have either of you guys posted over on iburncorn.com where they have a separate section just for USSC?  http://www.iburncorn.com/new-forum/37-us-stove-company


----------



## aridon99

Nope, this is the only stove site I post to.


----------



## tjnamtiw

After emailing USSC about my concerns over the apparent lack of response to aridon99, I have just finished up with a series of emails from Anthony Whisman, the Customer Service Manager, who assured me that, since they have been in business since 1869. they certainly 'live' by good customer service.  That's why this failure to communicate seemed out of place.  Anthony told me that they just got off the phone with aridon99 and have arranged for the return of the unit.  
He said that if ANYONE has a problem, they should feel free to email him at anthonyw@usstove.com

Now THAT'S the way customer service should work for all brands.  They shouldn't turn their nose up to you and insist you talk with your installer/dealer who may not know jack about your stove like many other brands make you do.


----------



## jtakeman

Applause for tjnamtiw and US Stove! Nice to hear its all gonna work out!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

aridon99,

I see that TJ took a swing with his baseball bat and chain.

TJ,

Did the wires burn up all the way from your house to USSC?


----------



## tjnamtiw

Sometimes you just have to get someone's attention to get results.   :cheese:   In this case, if you could read the emails, they were more willing to help once the 'right' person saw the problem.  Hopefully, they will get that deficiency that aridon99 ran into corrected.  Not TOO much burning wires.  Just pointing out that this forum is the 'go to place' to find out what brands are good and which ones to avoid.  They have too much at stake to get a bad reputation and possible lawsuits.  After that, it was all downhill.  I hope aridon comes back to give his side of the  story.  I hope USSC picked up the shipping costs with a 'will call', for one thing.


----------



## aridon99

Thanks a lot TJ!  You lit a fire under them and I got a call from Josh this morning. Josh is however looking for a receipt from me for the unit and since I bought it from True Value off ebay, I don't have one (yes, the unit is new). So, I'm in the process of getting that now. Hope the ebay seller is responsive. He wasn't, when I asked him about supporting this unit. So, I haven't recommended the ebay seller to anyone here wanting to buy one. Lets see if there will be a bunch of redemption this week   Thanks again TJ!


----------



## joecool85

aridon99 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot TJ!  You lit a fire under them and I got a call from Josh this morning. Josh is however looking for a receipt from me for the unit and since I bought it from True Value off ebay, I don't have one (yes, the unit is new). So, I'm in the process of getting that now. Hope the ebay seller is responsive. He wasn't, when I asked him about supporting this unit. So, I haven't recommended the ebay seller to anyone here wanting to buy one. Lets see if there will be a bunch of redemption this week   Thanks again TJ!



Printouts from eBay, paypal etc and whatever else you may have should do just fine.


----------



## aridon99

Good idea. I'll pdf my ebay and paypal screens.


----------



## tjnamtiw

yea, that should satisfy them.  If you have a bill of lading from the trucking company that delivered it, that would help too but I don't think it's necessary.  They are definitely in the 'help' mode.   ;-)


----------



## DexterDay

Was just surfing around the net (took a vacation day today) and found a place in my backyard that sells the U.S. Stove 2400. There sale price right now is $799 (says $1,799 original price). I know there were a few people on this thread that said they may buy one, if they fell in price. Seems like good idea. But I,m not so sure that this is for me. Not at that price. Once they hit about $400-$500 I might grab one for my shop out back. Link is below

http://nicholsstores.com/Stove_ctr/Specials/pellet_stove_specials.htm


----------



## jtakeman

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Was just surfing around the net (took a vacation day today) and found a place in my backyard that sells the U.S. Stove 2400. There sale price right now is $799 (says $1,799 original price). I know there were a few people on this thread that said they may buy one, if they fell in price. Seems like good idea. But I,m not so sure that this is for me. Not at that price. Once they hit about $400-$500 I might grab one for my shop out back. Link is below
> 
> http://nicholsstores.com/Stove_ctr/Specials/pellet_stove_specials.htm



I bought my Omega from Bob Nichols. I would buy from him in a heart beat. Stood by me no problem and handled my warrantied claim without issue's!


----------



## pelleter

Update: 
It has been a week after Josh said he would call me back. He never called back.
I talked with Arek, the store owner in CT. I brought the stove back to him and he refunded the full sale price.
Good luck with you all.


----------



## tjnamtiw

pelleter said:
			
		

> Update:
> It has been a week after he said he would call me back. He never called back.
> I talked with Arek, the store owner in CT. I brought the stove back to him and he refunded the whole sale price.
> Good luck with you all.



Well, that's good news for you but still not so good for USSC customer service.  I'm not sure I could sit on my hands for a week waiting for someone to call me back.  More like a day!!  Now I wonder how aridon99 is making out................................


----------



## aridon99

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> pelleter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> It has been a week after he said he would call me back. He never called back.
> I talked with Arek, the store owner in CT. I brought the stove back to him and he refunded the whole sale price.
> Good luck with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's good news for you but still not so good for USSC customer service.  I'm not sure I could sit on my hands for a week waiting for someone to call me back.  More like a day!!  Now I wonder how aridon99 is making out................................
Click to expand...


To answer your question TJ, I'm having a few issues returning the unit right now. I no longer have the box the stove came in, and the trucking company that came to pick it up for the return refused to touch it. Now I need to find some sort of sturdy pallet and strap this down. Would any of you have this sort of thing laying around?

I find it a bit odd that the only option they suggested was to return the unit for a refund and just send me a working unit. I suspect this unit could be discontinued. Maybe they're working on the next version with improvements on the design and quality. But now I'm left with a rather large hole on the side of my house which I needs patching up and re-insulating. Hmmm, $300 to have my contractor dig the hole and install the unit. $1000 + $120 shipping for the stove. Another $300 to have my contractor patch up the hole. So I'll be out $720 + time & effort with absolutely nothing to show for at the end, except that guests who visit my sun room now all comment on how it smells like an ashtray (anyone know how to get rid of this? How do car dealers get rid of smokey cars?). 

Geez, I could have gone to Vegas with that money


----------



## DexterDay

My buddy (Screen name Baryard840x) just bought a Magnum Baby Counrty side for $1400. That's with hearth pad, thimble, pipe, etc. And its a lot more than 24,000 BTU's. Gettin ready to go pick it up and install it tonight.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

You'll need to move some air through that room and clean it.


----------



## aridon99

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> You'll need to move some air through that room and clean it.



Will do. Thanks.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

I don't know where in the whole install process you finally got but if you got to the point that you notified the insurance company you might be able to bring some real fire power to bear.

Did the shipping company balk because it wasn't on a pallet, if that's so you should be able to find a pallet and some strapping (hint try your local big box).


----------



## tjnamtiw

aridon99 said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pelleter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> It has been a week after he said he would call me back. He never called back.
> I talked with Arek, the store owner in CT. I brought the stove back to him and he refunded the whole sale price.
> Good luck with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's good news for you but still not so good for USSC customer service.  I'm not sure I could sit on my hands for a week waiting for someone to call me back.  More like a day!!  Now I wonder how aridon99 is making out................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To answer your question TJ, I'm having a few issues returning the unit right now. I no longer have the box the stove came in, and the trucking company that came to pick it up for the return refused to touch it. Now I need to find some sort of sturdy pallet and strap this down. Would any of you have this sort of thing laying around?
> 
> I find it a bit odd that the only option they suggested was to return the unit for a refund and just send me a working unit. I suspect this unit could be discontinued. Maybe they're working on the next version with improvements on the design and quality. But now I'm left with a rather large hole on the side of my house which I needs patching up and re-insulating. Hmmm, $300 to have my contractor dig the hole and install the unit. $1000 + $120 shipping for the stove. Another $300 to have my contractor patch up the hole. So I'll be out $720 + time & effort with absolutely nothing to show for at the end, except that guests who visit my sun room now all comment on how it smells like an ashtray (anyone know how to get rid of this? How do car dealers get rid of smokey cars?).
> 
> Geez, I could have gone to Vegas with that money
Click to expand...


I wouldn't expect or demand that USSC pay for the cutting of the hole or patching it since it was supposed to be a window unit.  Also, having come from manufacturing, I would not expect a shipping company to pick something up that wasn't strapped to a pallet or boxed so you should have anticipated that.  You can get a pallet from just about any store in your area since most of them have to pay to get rid of them.  A supermarket, Lowes, HD, any hardware store or any decent sized WalMart, etc would have pallets.  Strapping could be as simple as a secure tie down with rope, I would assume, or some 2x4 blocking and some rope or nylon straps from Harbor Freight.  
Did they offer to pay the shipping?  They should if you point out how their unit endangered your lives and forced you to hire someone to eliminate the smoke odor.  
Remember that you get nothing if you don't ask for it


----------



## joecool85

DexterDay said:
			
		

> My buddy (Screen name Baryard840x) just bought a Magnum Baby Counrty side for $1400. That's with hearth pad, thimble, pipe, etc. And its a lot more than 24,000 BTU's. Gettin ready to go pick it up and install it tonight.



Good deal, but not window mount.  The big deal about the stove in this thread is the ease of mounting it.  Now, if it isn't a very good stove that makes it no good, but if USSC can work out the kinks, then it makes it pretty interesting.


----------



## DexterDay

joecool85 said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy (Screen name Baryard840x) just bought a Magnum Baby Counrty side for $1400. That's with hearth pad, thimble, pipe, etc. And its a lot more than 24,000 BTU's. Gettin ready to go pick it up and install it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal, but not window mount.  The big deal about the stove in this thread is the ease of mounting it.  Now, if it isn't a very good stove that makes it no good, but if USSC can work out the kinks, then it makes it pretty interesting.
Click to expand...


 I was just stating, that after his cost. He could have bought an actual stove with pipe, thimble, pad, etc. He put a huge hole in the wall anyways. So a 7 1/2" hole would have been nothing. Yes the window mount takes up no floor space, but for the money and problems that have came with it... I hope he gets it resolved with USSC. But for that money and only 24,000 BTU's... To each there own. I would be interested in a possible 2nd Generation model, if they are made. Maybe more BTU's and so on, for my shop/garage.


----------



## joecool85

DexterDay said:
			
		

> I was just stating, that after his cost. He could have bought an actual stove with pipe, thimble, pad, etc. He put a huge hole in the wall anyways. So a 7 1/2" hole would have been nothing. Yes the window mount takes up no floor space, but for the money and problems that have came with it... I hope he gets it resolved with USSC. But for that money and only 24,000 BTU's... To each there own. I would be interested in a possible 2nd Generation model, if they are made. Maybe more BTU's and so on, for my shop/garage.



Yeah, for him I agree you are probably right it would have made more sense to go with a regular stove.  But for some the window mount is nice.  My wife doesn't like either option, but it's interesting to me so I follow this thread anyway.


----------



## DexterDay

joecool85 said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just stating, that after his cost. He could have bought an actual stove with pipe, thimble, pad, etc. He put a huge hole in the wall anyways. So a 7 1/2" hole would have been nothing. Yes the window mount takes up no floor space, but for the money and problems that have came with it... I hope he gets it resolved with USSC. But for that money and only 24,000 BTU's... To each there own. I would be interested in a possible 2nd Generation model, if they are made. Maybe more BTU's and so on, for my shop/garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, for him I agree you are probably right it would have made more sense to go with a regular stove.  But for some the window mount is nice.  My wife doesn't like either option, but it's interesting to me so I follow this thread anyway.
Click to expand...

 Agreed. Sparks interest in my mind also. Like I said before, when these become cheaper and they get the bugs worked out. (2nd Gen). I too would be interested in one. It is a great concept and a great viable option for some folks. But for now I will just watch from afar.


----------



## 2400

Everyone is harping about working bugs out and this being a bad stove.  I haven't had any isues with mine and am very happy with it as are others.  I think just like many other manufactures there might be a few faulty units out there.  How many refurbished Englanders are being sold on Ebay right now?  How is it they needed refurbished?  How many posts are there about issues with those stoves on this forum right now?  LOL... just looking at this from a different perspective.  Also, not all people are pellet burners.  Some issues take a little fortitude.  My 2 cents.


----------



## joecool85

2400 said:
			
		

> Everyone is harping about working bugs out and this being a bad stove.  I haven't had any isues with mine and am very happy with it as are others.  I think just like many other manufactures there might be a few faulty units out there.  How many refurbished Englanders are being sold on Ebay right now?  How is it they needed refurbished?  How many posts are there about issues with those stoves on this forum right now?  LOL... just looking at this from a different perspective.  Also, not all people are pellet burners.  Some issues take a little fortitude.  My 2 cents.



I suppose I worded things poorly earlier, I think the biggest issue has been quality control more than working out the bugs.  Once they get it reliable so that I can feel confident buying one that will work properly, I would be interested.  Also, I'd be interested in a less expensive 10k-15k btu unit since I'd only be using it for a 12 x 18 room really.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

2400 said:
			
		

> Everyone is harping about working bugs out and this being a bad stove.  I haven't had any isues with mine and am very happy with it as are others.  I think just like many other manufactures there might be a few faulty units out there.  How many refurbished Englanders are being sold on Ebay right now?  How is it they needed refurbished?  How many posts are there about issues with those stoves on this forum right now?  LOL... just looking at this from a different perspective.  Also, not all people are pellet burners.  Some issues take a little fortitude.  My 2 cents.



I don't have any problem with a bad one slipping through, the problem I have is with the (lack of) support crap that goes on.


----------



## tjnamtiw

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> I don't have any problem with a bad one slipping through, the problem I have is with the (lack of) support crap that goes on.



You hit the nail on the head, Smokey!  Without support, pellet stoves are not a viable option, period.


----------



## 2400

Ok, lack of support is a seperate issue.  I haven't needed support from the manufacture yet, so I can't comment on that.  This is my first venture into pellet burning.  I wanted to go this less expensive route in case I wasn't a pellet burner (or pellet burning wasn't for me) no huge loss.  No stove pipe to mess with no hearth to mess with.  I'm still using propane primarily.  Fortunately my experience has been pretty good and I intend to to invest in a larger system.  Either a pellet furnace or a a free standing stove.  I'm really leaning towards multi fuel.  Thats going to be a much larger investment with the pipe and hearth, but at leats I now know I'm up for it.


----------



## DexterDay

2400 said:
			
		

> Ok, lack of support is a seperate issue.  I haven't needed support from the manufacture yet, so I can't comment on that.  This is my first venture into pellet burning.  I wanted to go this less expensive route in case I wasn't a pellet burner (or pellet burning wasn't for me) no huge loss.  No stove pipe to mess with no hearth to mess with.  I'm still using propane primarily.  Fortunately my experience has been pretty good and I intend to to invest in a larger system.  Either a pellet furnace or a a free standing stove.  I'm really leaning towards multi fuel.  Thats going to be a much larger investment with the pipe and hearth, but at leats I now know I'm up for it.


  Be careful... There is a sickness associated with pellet burning.. Its an addiction!! I'm going to meetings to get help. But I don't think I'm gettin better JK.. LOL. 
  Multi fuel is the way to go. So you don't limit yourself to just the pellet market. My Quad is not a tru multi-fuel. But the furnace I just purchased is. I'm glad your happy with the Window mount stove. They wouldn't sell them, if they were full of bugs. Glad your happy with it. Looking foward to seeing what you get down the road....


----------



## Turbo-Quad

Yeh it's scary!  I already have an addictive personality.  First booze then women or was it the other way around?  Now just women.  So I have room for pellets.


----------



## joecool85

DexterDay said:
			
		

> They wouldn't sell them, if they were full of bugs. Glad your happy with it. Looking foward to seeing what you get down the road....



You might have noticed that most places aren't selling them now...like northerntool.com for instance.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

Ok folks let us think for a minute.  Most of these stoves are self install, sold through big box type places and as a result get more than the normal amount of rough handling and fumble fingered.

That in itself will result in a few units being DOA or shortly thereafter.

I've known dozens of good people become all fumble fingered the moment something isn't exactly right, in the attempt to fix the current problem they cause additional problems because they don't know what is around the area they are poking around in.  Kiss an otherwise operable stove bye bye.

Then add in what brings most folks here and the long tales of teeth gnashing begin.   We usually only get to see the problem units here.

Oh well, next stove problem please.


----------



## tjnamtiw

2400 said:
			
		

> Ok, lack of support is a seperate issue.  I haven't needed support from the manufacture yet, so I can't comment on that.  This is my first venture into pellet burning.  I wanted to go this less expensive route in case I wasn't a pellet burner (or pellet burning wasn't for me) no huge loss.  No stove pipe to mess with no hearth to mess with.  I'm still using propane primarily.  Fortunately my experience has been pretty good and I intend to to invest in a larger system.  Either a pellet furnace or a a free standing stove.  I'm really leaning towards multi fuel.  Thats going to be a much larger investment with the pipe and hearth, but at leats I now know I'm up for it.



That makes too much sense.  Usually we just jump into things like me with two stoves all at once.  There's a lot of good info in the archives on building hearths without too much outlay of money.  I've seen some really pretty ones on here.  You can even make a form, sprinkle some pretty river rock in and then fill it with cement.  When hard, get some 'volunteers' (read as case of beer) to help you flip it over.


----------



## Don2222

Hello

Very Nice YouTube Video on the Window Mounted Pellet Stove !! 24,000 BTU and 30 lb Hopper not bad 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFetuywsVLw&feature=player_embedded


Reviews like this one are favorable:
http://reviews.northerntool.com/039...ove-24-000-btu-model-2400-reviews/reviews.htm
Overall Rating:
4 / 5
4 / 5
US Stove Model #2400
,
November 15, 2010
By ByCo
from Nebraska
"This stove works good for me, if anything I wish it put out a little less heat! With outside temperatures in the mid 30's or above the stove will heat my 17'X14' living room to 80 degrees on the lowest setting. The coldest night so far has been 15 degrees and the stove kept the living room and adjoining 17'X15' kitchen/dining room at 72 to 75 degrees with the heat setting on 2.
Too install the stove I chose to eliminate an old window that needed to be replaced anyhow. I framed in the opening leaving an opening size that was indicated in the manual and the stove fit nicely leaving about an 1/8" gap on each side that was easily caulked, the top had about a 1/2" gap that I filled using the foam weather stripping that came with the stove. I ended up building a support for the front of the stove, the brackets that are supplied just weren't doing it for me. I found that the front of the stove needed to be slightly higher than the back or the front door wouldn't stay closed (there's nothing mentioned in the manual about leveling stove that I could find). I also mounted the stove so that the top is about waist high, this makes it easy to load the hopper.
As far as things that aren't so great.
The shape of the hopper makes it difficult to get a full load of pellets in the stove. After putting about 15 lbs of pellets in it looks like it's full but I found that if I reach in and push the pellets back I can get another 10+ pounds in if I work at it (I also found out that there are some sharp edges in there that can scratch and even cut the back of your hand).
I've also found that even after spraying the inside of the hopper with silicone lube the pellets don't fed smoothly to the auger, after burning all night I need to reach in and redistribute the pellets to keep it from starving for fuel.
I really wish the stove came in black. No mattern how carefull I am I always seem to get some soot on my hands when I clean the fire box and then get some on the front of the stove, and since the front isn't a smooth surface I can't get it completely cleaned off.
I also wish that the louvers on the front of the stove were angled downward a bit to give more even heat distribution in the room.
Overall I'm pleased with my purchase. I have a small house and floor space is at a premium, this stove keeps me toasty warm and I lost less than two square feet of floor space!
I would recommend this stove for anyone that doesn't want too or can't give up the floor space for a free standing unit."


----------



## ckob2080

Hi, yes I have purchased one of these units (us stove window mount pellet stove) and cannot say enough about it! It was so easy to install, on low it heats the space I need it to, and it burns about a pound of pellets an hour. It's so easy!! You do have to clean it out every other day, but other than that there is no real concerns. This is not a redneck unit!! It's wonderful. There are brackets to hold it in, the hopper is truly easy, and properly installed there is no way it will fall out of the window. Also, it qualifies for a tax credit which off sets the cost. Great concept, great machine.


----------



## olddawgsrule

I saw this and wished I came up with the idea!
Interesting concept as was the widow air conditioner when it came out.

If the weight is properly balanced on the window sash, I'm not seeing a problem.

My only concern is the soot.
Put it on the 'prevailing wind' side of the house and you're painting next summer....
Never mind the near by windows...

Put it on the 'lee side' and the back-draft hits the house and I'm painting again.....
Ya, and cleaning those dam windows.

Like I said... interesting concept.

Would I buy one?
Not yet....
Don't believe it's been thought completely through yet.
It may pass the tests to be marketed, but they don't care if you have to re-paint your house each season....

My 2 cents and worth just that.


----------



## hossthehermit

Ready to get one yet? No
Interested? Very
Most likely application? Motor home.
Last motor home I had, roof AC died, got a $100 window unit, I'd take it out when we were on the road, get camp set up, slide it in, plug it in, turn it on, loved it, can see doing the same thing with one of these, do some winter campin', take it out ice fishin'. Maybe next year.


----------



## ruserious2008

Heard an ad for this on the radio and I knew we'd have some good info and comments on this web site about it! 
What about code violations? I know when I talked to my towns building inspector before about installing a pellet stove the vent had to be 2 feet from any window or door. So this sucker is IN the window...The side of my house I'd like to use this on gets ice dams that slid off the roof so I can't put a metal chimney for a pellet stove there so this would be ideal I'll visit my friendly building inspector this week and see what he says. Also I think someone mentioned insurance so I'll check that out but pretty sure if its UL listed and installed per instructions and local code it would be ok. So anyone deal with their building inspectors on this product yet?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

ruserious2008 said:
			
		

> Heard an ad for this on the radio and I knew we'd have some good info and comments on this web site about it!
> What about code violations? I know when I talked to my towns building inspector before about installing a pellet stove the vent had to be 2 feet from any window or door. So this sucker is IN the window...The side of my house I'd like to use this on gets ice dams that slid off the roof so I can't put a metal chimney for a pellet stove there so this would be ideal I'll visit my friendly building inspector this week and see what he says. Also I think someone mentioned insurance so I'll check that out but pretty sure if its UL listed and installed per instructions and local code it would be ok. So anyone deal with their building inspectors on this product yet?



The key part about windows and vents is as long as the window is not operable it is fine.


----------



## joecool85

ruserious2008 said:
			
		

> Heard an ad for this on the radio and I knew we'd have some good info and comments on this web site about it!
> What about code violations? I know when I talked to my towns building inspector before about installing a pellet stove the vent had to be 2 feet from any window or door. So this sucker is IN the window...The side of my house I'd like to use this on gets ice dams that slid off the roof so I can't put a metal chimney for a pellet stove there so this would be ideal I'll visit my friendly building inspector this week and see what he says. Also I think someone mentioned insurance so I'll check that out but pretty sure if its UL listed and installed per instructions and local code it would be ok. So anyone deal with their building inspectors on this product yet?



The window/door thing isn't a problem because when you install it in a window it renders the window useless in terms of being able to open it.  Effectively it removes the window from the equation.


----------



## joe91898

1st season with this stove coming to an end. I have no complaints. I have even moved the unit from a basement window to a 1st floor window. Easy to move and has performed excellent for me.


----------



## tjnamtiw

Good to know.  Now if the price will just come down a few hundred!


----------



## Jaugust124

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...&_nkw=pellet+stoves&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Just saw this on ebay if anyone's interested.

Brand new stove with a buy now price of $999.99 or make an offer.   Might get one even cheaper.


----------



## tjnamtiw

Jaugust124 said:
			
		

> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=pellet+stoves&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> Just saw this on ebay if anyone's interested.
> 
> Brand new stove with a buy now price of $999.99 or make an offer.   Might get one even cheaper.



Yea, they've been trying to sell them all winter.  I kept giving them offers from $600 up to $800 and finally they told me I couldn't bid anymore.  

Screw them.


----------



## joe91898

Jaugust124 said:
			
		

> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=pellet+stoves&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> Just saw this on ebay if anyone's interested.
> 
> Brand new stove with a buy now price of $999.99 or make an offer.   Might get one even cheaper.



When I bought mine I put a best offer of 900 and it was accepted. For me it was worth it.


----------



## joecool85

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> Jaugust124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=pellet+stoves&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> Just saw this on ebay if anyone's interested.
> 
> Brand new stove with a buy now price of $999.99 or make an offer.   Might get one even cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they've been trying to sell them all winter.  I kept giving them offers from $600 up to $800 and finally they told me I couldn't bid anymore.
> 
> Screw them.
Click to expand...


They might be more apt to take a bid like that now that it is out of the heating season.


----------



## tjnamtiw

joecool85 said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaugust124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=pellet+stoves&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> Just saw this on ebay if anyone's interested.
> 
> Brand new stove with a buy now price of $999.99 or make an offer.   Might get one even cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they've been trying to sell them all winter.  I kept giving them offers from $600 up to $800 and finally they told me I couldn't bid anymore.
> 
> Screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might be more apt to take a bid like that now that it is out of the heating season.
Click to expand...


Except I'm locked out of their bidding system for being 'too aggressive'.


----------



## joecool85

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> Except I'm locked out of their bidding system for being 'too aggressive'.



Bah, that's silly.  Oh well.


----------



## tjnamtiw

joecool85 said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I'm locked out of their bidding system for being 'too aggressive'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, that's silly.  Oh well.
Click to expand...


Silly?  Yes.  True.  Yes.  If I place a bid, any bid, it says that I can no longer bid on the item!


----------



## MishMouse

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> Except I'm locked out of their bidding system for being 'too aggressive'.



Have your spouse do the bidding for you.


----------



## tjnamtiw

MishMouse said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I'm locked out of their bidding system for being 'too aggressive'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have your spouse do the bidding for you.
Click to expand...


Yea, there are ways around it but really I don't think I could talk the BOSS into it now.  Things are tight like everywhere.  Actually looking at the basement room as a 'survival' room when the lights go out!  Survival food supply, cook stove (hence no wall unit needed), small solar system for essentials, etc.  ESPECIALLY if the Great Pretender gets reelected!


----------



## DexterDay

A few months ago this stove shop had them sale priced for $799. I had it posted on page 8 of this thread. Seemed like they would get a little cheaper as time went on. For that kind of money, $1,000 will almost buy you a Heatilator PS-35. Still need pipe and hearth. And it kind of defeats the whole "Doesn't take up space" thing. I still would go for a cheaper freestanding stove. IMO. Until they reach about $499, then I would be interested. Too much money, for to little stove. Neat idea though. I will give them that much. Innovation at its best.... Err, um, I think.

http://nicholsstores.com/Stove_ctr/Specials/pellet_stove_specials.htm


----------



## Mt Ski Bum

ckob2080 said:
			
		

> . This is not a redneck unit!!



you are correct... THIS is a redneck unit:   

http://www.joevautour.com/images/redneck7.JPG


----------



## Small Fry

I read all of your posts before buying, and now I have had the US Stove eco-aire window mount stove for a few weeks. 
-- Easy install, it is very stable with the brackets provided.
-- I noticed that the red caulking around the external vent was not totally sealing the joint, so I bought some high-temp valve gasket sealant at the auto store and put a dab on there.
-- Easy start-up, nice heat.
-- Smells a bit but I think it is still burning off the coatings or whatever residue is on there. I got a CO detector and it's reading zero. (I know CO does not smell, but I wondered if some exhaust air was getting in, expecially after having seen that poor sealant job on the outside.)
-- Fan is a bit noisy, but it will circulate the heat nicely to reach all of my 700 sq ft apartment. I have a pretty open format, only the bathroom and utility room have doors.

Here is my COMPLAINT-- When the hopper is about 1/2 empty, the pellets get stuck and do not feed. I can get a few more down by rapping on the unit, but not much. when it runs out, the stove blinks alternating red & green lights and shuts down. I am surprised that only one other user mentioned this problem. The folks who posted an all-positive experience, here and elsewhere... how is it that they did not experience this??


----------



## DexterDay

I remeber reading where they/he had problems with pellets feeding. Even larger freestanding stoves have this problem sometime. That would be my biggest issue with this unit. The small hopper. Even if they fed down the hopper till it was empty, you would still have to babysit this unit at least twice a day (for filling)  I have an 80 lb hopper on my Quad and a 60 lb on my Englander and I wish they were both bigger.

Glad to read some positive responses about this unit. Still dont think I would buy one. Maybe if the made a 2nd generation, or even better, if Harman/Quad/Heatilator, St. Criox, Enviro, Etc, made one.

Been awhile since someone commented on this thread. I wonder how many users there will be this yr? I believe you make up the 3rd person with one on here. This thread consisted of 2 users. One who liked his and had pretty good luck and the other who had not so good luck.


----------



## PJPellet

SmallFry said:
			
		

> I read all of your posts before buying, and now I have had the US Stove eco-aire window mount stove for a few weeks.
> -- Easy install, it is very stable with the brackets provided.
> -- I noticed that the red caulking around the external vent was not totally sealing the joint, so I bought some high-temp valve gasket sealant at the auto store and put a dab on there.
> -- Easy start-up, nice heat.
> -- Smells a bit but I think it is still burning off the coatings or whatever residue is on there. I got a CO detector and it's reading zero. (I know CO does not smell, but I wondered if some exhaust air was getting in, expecially after having seen that poor sealant job on the outside.)
> -- Fan is a bit noisy, but it will circulate the heat nicely to reach all of my 700 sq ft apartment. I have a pretty open format, only the bathroom and utility room have doors.
> 
> Here is my COMPLAINT-- When the hopper is about 1/2 empty, the pellets get stuck and do not feed. I can get a few more down by rapping on the unit, but not much. when it runs out, the stove blinks alternating red & green lights and shuts down. I am surprised that only one other user mentioned this problem. The folks who posted an all-positive experience, here and elsewhere... how is it that they did not experience this??




I used to drive and operate a stone-slinger.  They have a vibrator that rocks, shakes and rolls the truck to get every last bit of stone out of the belly of the truck.  Too bad these stove designers couldn't work something like this into a stove's hopper as an option.  They could make it relatively quiet....stoves are noisy anyway.  Just a thought.


----------



## Jaugust124

Smallfry,
Interesting comments.  Keep posting your about your experiences with this unit.  I am very interested to hear how it will perform come mid-winter and any other quirks you may come across.
Good luck!


----------



## 3650

dry lube the hopper with graphite or something similiar?


----------



## ByCo

I've sprayed the hopper with silicone spray lubricant and it helped a little. It sounds like this is a pretty common problem on stoves the have a shallow hopper like this stove and some of the fireplace inserts. Really this stove is nothing more than a small zero clearance fireplace insert that comes with the stuff to mount it in a window.


----------



## Small Fry

Well now that we've had a cold snap, I have more news on my eco-aire window mount.

I filled hopper chock full one morning and set it to low (this is not a thermostat-controlled stove), and it ran for almost 12 hours. I did it during the day so I could monitor any issues. There were none. It finally went out only because of "bridged" pellets (stuck up high in the hopper, not rolling down to the auger). I am going to try silicone spray, just have not gotten to it yet. I guess the stove would have run another 4 hours if all the pellets had fed down. I suspect, if it was running on colder temps, it would have used more pellets for the same time period. Next I want to find out how long it will run on the higher settings.

I have occasionally seen the flame go out, I think this only happens when on low. Usually it restarts itself, but once in a while it can't. Most of my ash stays in the burn chamber, it doesn't fall down to the ash collector much, and I think sometimes ash blocks the igniter. So then I just turn off the stove and empty the ash, which is no big deal, UNLESS there is smoke in there due to not having a proper shutdown with burnoff & venting. This would not bother some folks, but I have respiratory issues, so I try to avoid smoke.

If I start to open the burn chamber door and find smoke (also at this point there will usually be some smoke in the hopper), I close it quickly and press the start button to let the fan run for a second or two, then press "off" as soon as I hear pellets start to drop. This is enough to reduce the smoke for a few seconds while I quickly take the burn pot, close the door, and head outside.

One thing I don't like: This stove does not seem to be smart enough to turn itself off if it runs out of pellets or fails to restart. So, although the heat circulation fan will stop, the fan that supplies the burn chamber continues to do its thing. Wasting electricity and circulating air that the stove is now cooling off, because it does get quite cold from the outside air contact.

I am burning Inferno pellets. Hope to try another kind to compare soon. 

I have not yet felt comfortable running this stove while I am gone, but I think I will get to that point. I did run it overnight last night. I think this unit will be fine for me, but I do have a propane direct-vent heater as backup. Gotta get plastic on these old windows soon, though!


----------



## ByCo

Inferno's seem to have a bit of a bad reputation on this board, if they are half as bad as the Indek pellets that I got a couple of bags of last winter they are probably 99% of your problem. The pellets just wouldn't burn fast enough to keep up with the feed rate, even at the lowest setting, after just a couple of hours the burn pot would be plugged up with half burnt, smoldering pellets. 

I'm guessing that if you switch to a better pellet both you and the stove will be much happier.


----------



## Small Fry

I will try some other pellets soon.

Here's what's on my mind now... it has started making a *rhythmic creaking sound*, (like a low-pitched version of a squeak) sometimes, I assume it is the auger. It becomes more audible when there are no pellets in the chute. I wonder if I should be looking into lubricating it or anything? It has only been in use for a few weeks. I have not opened it up for any reason yet, and don't know if I will be able to easily see where to lube.


----------



## Panhandler

You could try putting some powered graphite into the bottom of the hopper to lube the auger.


----------



## Jaugust124

Happened to be at Lowes yesterday and saw these units available for special order.  Price was $1600. 
Just checked the website and nothing on there that I could find.  Seems a bit pricey to me.


----------



## Small Fry

The graphite did not change the squeak. Maybe it is time to peek inside the box, anyhow. 

One thing I regret is that the stove is not thermostat-equipped. But hey, my woodstove was not either, so what am I complaining about? ...Well, if I'm away from home, the pellet stove will keep running one of its fans after it dies out, unlike the woodstove.


----------



## ByCo

Jaugust124 said:
			
		

> Happened to be at Lowes yesterday and saw these units available for special order.  Price was $1600.
> Just checked the website and nothing on there that I could find.  Seems a bit pricey to me.




I got mine last year for a little less than $1200 from a local farm and fleet, I think there is someone selling them on ebay for about $1100 plus shipping.


----------



## Henchman24

Hello All,

First post here, and I figured I'd reg and throw my 2 cents in on this heater.

Some backstory:

My wife and I rent a small cottage. About 6 years ago the landlord ripped out our FireBoss wood stove when he did a massive renovation. What was installed afterward was...let me call it a propane nightmare. He took shortcuts to save cash, so our heat vents are in the ceilings, not near the floor, also due to the space restraint, there is no real return duct, just a filter mounted to the intake on the furnace(Home Depot special).

My first year, I was talked into getting a dual tank setup(150lb), this ended up being the worst year for heating costs ever. By the time it was all done, we dropped nearly $3300 in fuel, it was a cold season, but that's insane. Lesson learned, NEVER get dual tanks, EVER! Unless maybe you own the regulator used on them, and know it's not crap. I swapped out providers, and low and behold, the next year was only around 1800 for fuel. 

This was still waayyy too much for a little 670sq/ft cottage. I then started looking at alternatives, and being a renter, man it was tough.

Along comes the *EcoAire 2400*, which was pointed out by a Chimney Sweep in our area that we know pretty well. I then started doing research on the unit.
With no other viable option to me, and a little more than a scant fear of buyers remorse....we went ahead and purchased this heater for around $1400 shipped.(Cheapest I could find online, and no local resellers came even close to the price)

I have used pellet stoves before, I have friends with them, family, etc. so I wasn't unfamiliar with the issues that could arise.

Here's where it got interesting.

I received it, and unpacked it outside, set it up on a concrete well cover, and proceeded to fire her up outside for the first run (THIS is in the manual, it clearly states NOT to fire this up for the first time indoors.....RTFM people!)
So yeah, stinky smell as the paint bonds, off gases, rope seals bond, etc. but not that bad actually. I can see that this is the type of smell that would stink up furniture though, so I heeded the manual.
Everything went fine, I let it burn through the small amount I fed it, then prepped for install.

A NOTE: The unit only weighs 126lbs shipped, about 120 unboxed....if your windows cannot handle this amount of weight, I fear for the safety of your home....period. It's an non-concern as some A/C units weigh more than this.
The only thing I was concerned about was the cheap vinyl windows. No biggy, I made a quick support for it with a 2x4, some aluminum flashing I had leftover, and aluminum tape. Works awesome and insulates the window frame on the bottom. (I soon realized, this was also a non-concern and I will explain why later.)

I got my father in law to help load her in, and got into sealing her off. The heater comes with both inside and outside mounting hardware, this is to ensure this unit does not move while in operation for any reason. The way my sills are built, I had to rethink the inner mounts and use a modified setup, but I could see these were designed with big box window makers in mind, that's cool, a little brain power fixed that easily enough. The unit also comes with sliding metal panels that fill the gap on either side of the heater. While not perfect, they do a good job....just beware the crappy double sided tape they use....it's of Chinese make and design, and therefore crap. In fact, I plan to remove and replace every single double-sided tape, gasket, etc. before next season hits.

With that in mind....this is to clear up the usual marketing BS fed to us by large companies in America. 
_US Stove_ does *NOT* manufacture this! This stove is made in China by another company, and marketed and sold in the US by _US Stove_. It's also sold in Canada, and elsewhere under two other names....I know this as they are printed on the manual it ships with....and not ONE mention of _US Stove_ anywhere in this manual. So I would warn those to not believe everything _US Stove_ prints on their website or marketing materials....much like many claims from US companies of late, it's donkey doo.

Ok, back to topic:
So I get her in, sealed off on both sides nicely, mostly level( it doesn't have to be perfect, the feed issues with the hopper are a thermoplastic molding issue not level ), I think I was off by 3 degrees leaning in.
I load her up, and hit the big shiny button. She then sits and cycles for 40 mins and does nothing. I am immediately pissed as I know this thing worked.

My father in law and I used a hand truck to move it in the house(why kill your back right?), it has inflated tires, not solid so it may have bounced going over a root in my front yard. After hours of troubleshooting on a weekend, I open up the access panel on the outside to see if I can see anything wrong. When I cycled, I got the flashed power light, and pressure switch light. The pressure switch is mounted to the auger tube, and sends a signal to the board to say, 'it's ok, there's fuel and it can breathe'.
I happen to notice that the wires coming from this switch plug into the upper right portion of the circuit board, and use a computer fan style 4 pin plug mount. Wouldn't you know....this plug was pulled slightly off the pins due to the wires being cut about 1/2 to 1 inch too short to not be strained when plugged on!

Seriously, how much can you gain in cost cutting per unit by saving that much thin copper? So yeah, when I pushed the wires back on(serious tension on them during this), she fired right up without issue.

If you jostle, shake, rattle, roll, abuse, or otherwise bounce this unit around, and you have trouble starting it, I would suggest popping the access panel off and double checking all wiring, check the fuses, etc. make sure all is well there, as it will stop the unit from operating.

Ok, all that aside, I would like to thank the designers of this unit for the innovative construction design. Once you see the parts breakdown, and see the unit in action, you realize a ton of thought went into it's design. I see many of you with comments like "I wouldn't put my hand in that hopper while a fire is going" or "putting a fire in a wall is crazy" or "how can they put it in a window when I can't vent mine through a window?".

To address this all I can say is, your worries have been addressed

more in 2nd post


----------



## tjnamtiw

great write-up.  Looking forward to the second part.


----------



## Henchman24

Henchman24 said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> First post here, and I figured I'd reg and throw my 2 cents in on this heater.
> *abridged quote*
> Ok, all that aside, I would like to thank the designers of this unit for the innovative construction design. Once you see the parts breakdown, and see the unit in action, you realize a ton of thought went into it's design. I see many of you with comments like "I wouldn't put my hand in that hopper while a fire is going" or "putting a fire in a wall is crazy" or "how can they put it in a window when I can't vent mine through a window?".
> 
> To address this all I can say is, your worries have been addressed
> 
> more in 2nd post



Ok,

Things I have noticed while running this:*

Do NOT just reset the unit after a bad start cycle without first cleaning the burn pot out!* I cannot stress this enough - the wife made this mistake, and I got to see this things scary side, and it's wonderful side all at once.
When you cycle it, it drops the amount it wants to start the burn cycle, each time the unit is reset, it will do this, so you could end up with a very full pot before ignition, and this is bad. Ours ignited this way, and initially was alright, but soon became way too much for the unit. To say we were scared would be an understatement, as we actually had blow-by from built up pressure in the burn box, it came in 3-4 spurts, then the circuit board kicked in, set the unit in error mode, and snuffed the fire out while still maintaining the exhaust fan until the unit was cold. 

There I was, with a can of Cold Fire at the ready, just about to pull the trigger and trash this thing, when it saved itself. I was impressed.
I checked as soon as the fire went out and the coals were still hot, and even the hopper wasn't hot enough to burn skin, and nowhere near the 360 degrees it takes to melt the Delrin it's made of. 
In fact, I have never felt any more heat on the outside of this unit than I do on my air conditioner. And in some areas, you will burn skin during a hot summer day(don't touch coils on those, you won't like what happens).

The way this unit flows the air pocket around the burn box insulates it very well, and unless it's faulty...I am no longer concerned with it being in a window.

Ok, pros and cons list.
*
Pros:*

Fairly inexpensive(for me it was at least in comparison)
Fits nearly any standard window
UL Listed and Certified
Heats 750 sq/ft nicely
Portable(for the most part)
Easy to use
Easy to clean
No holes in walls, roofs, no chimneys needed
*
Cons:*

It's small and therefore must be cleaned more often than regular units
Hoppers internal molding needs to be modified slightly( ribs for strength on roof of hopper insides are sharp at the end you would put your hand to push pellets down)
Hopper design isn't perfect and pellets hang up when mostly empty.
30lb hopper(I don't consider this a con, but some do)
Cheesy button panel, it remains to be seen how long those poly dome buttons will last (*BTW, my panel has no A/B buttons, so I think mine is a newer revision model*)
Paint on the spark arrestor(exhaust) is terrible, already peeling off and it's only 3 months old. This can be fixed next season easy enough with good stuff.
Cleaning schedule, I clean her out every day...that is the burn box/pot area, and the exhaust/ash bin below. 
Sensitive to pellet quality. more on this below

This unit will definitely show off the quality of pellets, or lack thereof.
Anyone claiming they can't feel good heat coming from the unit should go demand better pellets. At first I thought this was just the heater....I was using Inferno brand pellets from a local manu. Much like many on the web I've read about recently, I thought they were ok, until I got others from a Nashville, TN company. With the Infernos, the glass had to be scraped daily, there was alot of unburned pellets, massive chunk of junk in the burn pot, and lackluster heat even on setting 3. The newer brand however makes me afraid to go over setting 1!

Well not really, but the heat difference was staggering. And now I can still see through the glass after a full day/night burn, there's more white ash vs black, less of it too. I've now begun mixing the two so I can even things out, and boost the crap pellets with the good. This has been working well, but yet another lesson learned, BUY GOOD PELLETS!

All that in mind, cleaning takes less time than other stoves, far less. So it's a chore, but not a bad one really. I certainly don't mind trading a daily chore for saving 1000 bucks in one season.(maybe more, but so far I haven't used the propane system at all) I know I have saved already but it's too early to tell how much on average. 

Also, I get to come in again from the cold and warm my hands in front of a fire! There is something about this you miss dearly when your wood stove is taken from you!

All in all, I love this thing, and so does the wife now that she's read the manual twice and fully understands how it works. Would I leave the house for days and leave it going? Nope. I doubt it would feed for more than a day if that. Will it replace at least 70% of the system I had? Yup, sure will, I'm hoping more too, as I hate the other system with a passion usually reserved for pedophiles. The propane system is loud, clunky, wastes electricity, wastes fuel like crazy even if propane burns at 90% efficiency.

I also had the most fun phone call this morning I've had in awhile. The propane company called to ask if anything was wrong...as their guy could only put 1.5ga. of fuel in our tank! I laughed and said "Yeah, it's good, we bought a pellet stove" Her tone was decidedly cooler after that. haha

If you folks have a garage, Large RV, 3 season room, small cottage with no chimney/way to vent, trailer....then I would recommend this heater, just know what you bought, treat it well, and it will reward you with cheap, safe heat.

I will answer any questions I can for you folks...I know I missed questions/ideas people had about this heater, but this book is big enough for the first two posts here ever!

Thanks for being here...I read this site often, along with many others during my research phase, and I wanted to thank you by contributing.


----------



## joecool85

I'm still thinking it might be an interesting little unit for heating in the overnight hours when my 17-VL runs out of wood.


----------



## ByCo

Welcome, I'm into my second season with mine and I love it. I see they have made some improvements to the unit and the manual since I bought mine. 

I too have noticed that the stove is not at all tolerant of lesser quality pellets. 

I assume that the firebox design is the same, does it still have the small holes in the top of the firebox to draw the exhaust (and ash) through? I see the manual still doesn't mention that that area above and to the sides of those holes needs to be cleaned out. It will plug up in about a half a ton, I know from experience. It would be nice if all stove manufacturers would include a diagram of the air/exhaust flow path in their manuals.


----------



## ARGlock

Are there photos or a video of this contraption operating? 

Stay Warm,

AR


----------



## Jaugust124

Henchman24,
Great read.  I often avoid posts of such length, but I was intrigued to see how this unit was working out for you.  Keep posting as the winter comes into full force.  It'll be interesting to hear more.


----------



## ByCo

Here's mine burning.


----------



## Henchman24

Yeah,

ByCo: I believe mine is constructed in much the same way, I'm thinking the board and panel is different, I noticed someone had a different door latch for the firebox too, but very similar. But yeah, the lower areas really should be cleaned everyday if not every other. I use a small stainless brush along with the vac to tidy up the vents you speak of. I'm researching brushes of differing sizes/materials as the standard brushes offered for pellet stoves aren't very useful for this stove.


> It would be nice if all stove manufacturers would include a diagram of the air/exhaust flow path in their manuals.


 I agree, having this breakdown makes understanding the unit and subsequent troubleshooting far easier.

I will try to grab some cell phone video of her in operation, I hope it works, the damn sdhc card in mine had to be reformatted yet again this week, so I'm not promising anything til I get a new one. No matter what, I will come back to report as (hopefully) the weather gets colder, so far she hasn't had to work so hard. I realize now how odd that sounds. 

Mine also has the issue of the groaning/creaking of the auger in operation....but I fear this is the case for all single ended support auger systems, the unattached end rides on something no matter what, when it's full of fuel...I don't hear it so much, so it's almost an audible indicator that I need to get up and check the hopper.

Joecool85: It would make a terrific backup stove yes. You could have it loaded and ready to go for when you notice the other runs out, hit the button, and forget it.

I just picked up the Hearth Country #400 ash vac....what do you folks think of this unit? The wife wouldn't let me get a larger one due to size constraints, so this seemed a good buy for the cash.


----------



## Henchman24

UPDATE:
I grabbed some photos before my card died again, and I will supplement with video of the startup cycle, I have a friend with one of those cheap HD camcorders, and he's bringing it by Saturday, so I should have something by Monday for you.

BTW, I tried the trick mentioned here and other forums, I grabbed a rare earth magnet and jammed it into freshly opened bags of pellets, nothing stuck to it from the "Hardwood Heatâ„¢" pellets, but there was a clump of them stuck to it from the "Infernoâ„¢" brand!

I am now convinced this local company operates much like everything around here, cheesy, underhanded, and without integrity.  Be warned! Stay away from Infernoâ„¢ pellets! Tell your local suppliers not to buy them, the savings isn't worth it, maybe if this company has to sit on a few hundred tons of these, they may look into better quality, instead of ground up industrial pallets.


----------



## subsailor

These were being sold in Maine last year. Great idea for small house or trailer. Don't know how well they work.


----------



## triviasteve

I am very pleased with mine.  I bought it in October, and it's been working great for me.  The house is heated normally with fuel oil, which cost me a little over $1800 last year, so I knew I couldn't afford to keep that up for too long.  So a friend had one, and he was able to keep his office heated with it, so I thought I'd give it a whirl.

So far, I've run about 1/2 ton of pellets through it (American Wood Fibers).  

I'm getting about 12 hours of burn time through mine before you either have to add pellets or help push them down into the auger, which isn't really all that bad, considering I don't have to mess around with firewood, and I'd be adding firewood to a stove much more frequently if I used that.  I have a bucket in the living room with pellets and a scoop, so it's really not all that inconvenient.  I'm getting anywhere from 26-30 hours of burn time out of a bag of pellets.

Using the lowest setting, I can keep the living room anywhere between 64-78 degrees, depending on outside temperature.  I should add, the house I'm in is poorly insulated, and the living room is above a drive under garage, with no insulation in the floor.  So far, the coldest night we've had has been 13 degrees.  The stove ran all day, and was able to keep the house at 64 on the second setting, which was comfortable for me.

It won't heat the whole house, but I don't really need it to.  With the strategic use of fans, I can get a little heat into the kitchen, which is adjacent to the living room.  Not comfy warm in the kitchen, but not unbearable cold, either.

The fuel oil delivery guy filled my tank with a little over 16 gallons of fuel oil from mid-November to mid-December, which cost me about $60.  The furnace was on for a week (set at 58) when I was on vacation.  During the 3 weeks I was home, I exclusively used pellets, and used 8 bags, for a cost of only $32 (the stove was not running 24 hours/day).  My electric bill for the same time was only $50.  Last year this time, I used fuel oil and supplemented with an oil filled electric heater.  My oil cost was just over $300, and my electric was $75.  So $11/week to heat my house is very reasonable.  I have a ceramic space heater in my bathroom, which I turn on before I need to shower, and it runs for about 15 minutes per day.  That little thing is an electric hog, so I use it sparingly.  So while my house may not be the warmest in all the rooms all the time, the rooms I spend the most time in I'm able to heat at a reasonable price.

I'm now on every other month fuel oil delivery, as the truck driver told me that it was hardly worth unrolling the hose for only 16 gallons.  I'll get my last fuel delivery in March for the season, and I'll add stabilizer to the fuel oil at that time.

I bought 2 tons of pellets at the beginning of the season for just shy of $400 (got a fantastic deal from a group of guys that buy a truckload every year, and these were extra from last year).  So my pellet stove will pay for itself this season (plus a tax credit!) and I'll go in with the guys and buy my share of the truckload next year.

Now, for maintenance, I have to clean it out at least after every bag of pellets, otherwise the burn pot gets too full and doesn't want to burn efficiently.  I'll generally clean it out once per day.  It hasn't been too cold here, all things considered, so I'll burn it for about 20 hours per day.  I can let it cool down so that I don't have an issue with the hot ashes, and I also have a floor protector in front of it, just in case.

The unit is cool to the touch on all sides, so it's very well insulated.  I also have a digital CO detector in the room, and so far that hasn't even registered.  I've had more than a few nights sleeping on the sofa bed and haven't had any issues whatsoever.  Flannel sheets on the bed in the bedroom make it so I don't really need much extra heat in there.

I love mine - it works for me and my lifestyle, and I'm not going to be too upset if fuel oil gets more expensive next year.  Even if I have to pay $235/ton of pellets, I'm still saving a lot of money.  Perhaps I'll get a little more insulation in the house soon, and see if that helps even more.  Depending on the price of these next year, I may consider a second unit for the basement.

My complaints with it:  I wish the louvers were aimed downward as well.  I may look into rigging something up to help direct the air flow a little better to try and even out the room heat.  It would also be nice if it had a thermostat, that could turn itself off when the temperature got to the desired level.  Not a big deal when I'm home, but when I'm at work, sometimes I'll come home and will have to shut it off for a few hours because it gets too warm in the house for me.  It's a little noisy, so I just have to turn the tv up a little when I'm watching it.  These negatives are far outweighed by the  pros of the unit.

It's a 2 man job to install, but installation took us less than 15 minutes, and I formed my own side panels and sealed those as well.

It also smokes pretty good when you first start it up, but once it's burning, there is hardly any smoke at all.  Mine also does the cycling with the fan - on and off and on and off... not noticeable from the inside, but it is from the outside, and it's really no big deal.

These probably aren't for everyone, but if you're able to live in only a few rooms of your house, have a smaller home and space to store pellets, I think this is an excellent unit to consider.


----------



## joecool85

Nice review, trivia_steve, I appreciate it.  Sounds like a nice little unit.


----------



## helismash

Nice review. I can see a couple of uses for this thing. Hmm, now if someone would come up with a way to keep the toilet seat warm! LOL


----------



## joecool85

helismash said:
			
		

> Nice review. I can see a couple of uses for this thing. Hmm, now if someone would come up with a way to keep the toilet seat warm! LOL



Already been done: http://toastietush.com/


----------



## helismash

Nice, but we need one that heats with pellets!


----------



## superchips

So, where do you hook up the leaf blower?


----------



## hoverfly

superchips said:
			
		

> So, where do you hook up the leaf blower?



With somting that small you may be able to use a good shop vac.


----------



## Jaugust124

Alright already, this thread is really going down the drain ;-P


----------



## chrisasst

Jaugust124 said:
			
		

> Alright already, this thread is really going down the drain ;-P



Or out the window..


----------



## Bank

Or up in flames.


----------



## Dan_Maine

Bank said:


> Or up in flames.


Well i have had the stove for over a year
Glass cracked (happens to almost all of them)
replaced gasket
replaced controller
replaced auger motor and shear pin
auger is dead again and there is a hole melted in the "plastic pellet bin"
will attempt to take it back today
nice design, to bad they made it in china as the quality of what i see on the inside is really crap , cheap board cheap wires and poor implementation of a basically innovative design


----------



## triviasteve

sorry you had that problem with yours, Dan.  

I still love mine, despite a few issues.  Igniter went out.  No big deal, I can start it manually.  Using propane torch and some hand sanitizer.

About two weeks ago, all of the sudden I went from burning a bag of pellets in 30 hours to a bag of pellets in 40 hours, and the heat output, to say the least, was not there.  I looked at the schematics on this and decided to do some trouble shooting.

Because I had the unit installed and sealed up, I decided to wait until the weather got a little nicer to do this.  So today, I took the side off, disconnected the silicon hose (part 20) going to the exhaust hose and blew air through it, thinking that it might be clogged.  I removed the vent from the back and vacuumed that out, just in case it was clogged.  I removed the spark arrester, cleaned it out and vacuumed the exhaust port out as well (I had been doing this about once per month.)  Then, I figured that perhaps the auger was clogged, so I scooped out as many pellets as I could and ran the auger several times and was astounded at the amount of sawdust that was coming out of there.  So with each burn pot fill, I vacuumed out the auger and burn pot, and tried to vacuum as much sawdust out of the hopper as possible.

I put the unit back together and turned it on.  The flame is good, the heat output is excellent (a toasty 76 degrees in the house right now) and the pressure light hasn't come on at all.

I guess all it needed was a good, thorough cleaning.  This spring, when the heating season is done, I'm going to pretty much take it apart again, and get the air compressor to it to really blow out the dust.  I've run about two tons of pellets through it thus far, and it's still treating me very well.  I'm on my second season with it.

It was the sole source of heat for the fall/winter 2012 heating season (with the exception of 5 days) since October.  I've been using the furnace for the last two weeks in the house (after I noticed the problem, and waiting on good weather to get in there and root around).  So all things considered, I've used my furnace for less than 3 weeks, and the pellet stove for 3 months.  I hated that I was burning oil for the last two weeks (although since we had temps in the 20's and 30's for most of that time, it did feel kind of good to have heat in the whole house and not just the rooms the stove can heat...)

I'm still running mine on the lowest setting and it's been doing a good job of keeping the room it's in to a comfortable 67-73 degrees.

I keep saying with these things... clean, clean, clean.  

I vacuum mine out every day, empty the burn pot daily, clean the spark arrester once per month, and now I'm really going to try to do my best in filtering the pellets before I put them in so that I reduce the amount of sawdust I'm putting in the hopper.

I am disappointed that the igniter went out, although lighting it manually produces much less exhaust smoke when it starts up.  So there's that.  Igniter costs about $75 plus shipping, so I think I'm going to be stingy and just wait a bit before I replace it.  As long as I'm able to light it manually, and everything else works, I'm good.  

And Dan, if you have a hole melted in the plastic pellet bin, sounds like you had some back burn issue.  perhaps your auger was clogged with sawdust as well.  Just a guess on my part.  I don't know for certain.

Mine's already saved me more than what it cost me to buy.  So everything else from here on out is gravy.


----------



## Dan_Maine

triviasteve said:


> sorry you had that problem with yours, Dan.
> 
> I still love mine, despite a few issues. Igniter went out. No big deal, I can start it manually. Using propane torch and some hand sanitizer.
> 
> About two weeks ago, all of the sudden I went from burning a bag of pellets in 30 hours to a bag of pellets in 40 hours, and the heat output, to say the least, was not there. I looked at the schematics on this and decided to do some trouble shooting.........
> 
> 
> And Dan, if you have a hole melted in the plastic pellet bin, sounds like you had some back burn issue. perhaps your auger was clogged with sawdust as well. Just a guess on my part. I don't know for certain.
> 
> 
> Mine's already saved me more than what it cost me to buy. So everything else from here on out is gravy.


 
I have taken mine back and they are going to replace it with a new one (i noticed many have come back)


It seems they have redesigned the stove to solve some of the issues and hopefully addressed the manufacturing issue in China or moved it back to the States
(the Golden Eagle stove i just bought is made in the USA)

 So i should get the heater in a week or so, I suspect there was a bad batch of stoves, when they work they run great
the good points are

1. you do not have to fool with a damper to get it adjusted right and it has outside air built in
2. easy to clean for the most part if you have the correct nozzle and an ash vacum
3. best setting is the low setting will go for a few days on that setting
4. never get any smoke in the house with it
5. easy to move
6. I put my pellets in plastic bins from walmart (about 10lbs each) this helps with the sawdust and is easer to load
7. I run hardwood pellets in mine but is best to test Each Year with different brands Prices here in maine run from $3.99 (home depot) to about $6.25(local hardwood)

my cost last year

$ 490.00 for 2 ton of pellets

my cost if using oil (kerosene -outside tank )
$ 1855.00 for 2 tanks of kero

Dan


----------



## UMainah

Dan_Maine said:


> there is a hole melted in the "plastic pellet bin"


Sounds like you are lucky not to be in the news like a bunch of other window stove owners have been due to house fires.


----------



## Dan_Maine

UMainah said:


> Sounds like you are lucky not to be in the news like a bunch of other window stove owners have been due to house fires.


you got that right
it seems the auger/pellet tube is only about 2 inches from the bottom of the plastic pellet bin and the tube does not have much for insulation around it and as the tube is made in such a way that heat and possible fire can  go back up the tube it can be very dangerous. I am surprised there has not been a recall on them.
Dan


----------



## triviasteve

i'll have to look into the golden eagle one.  i'm actually considering a second unit for my house.  As you your heating costs, you're doing well.  I spent over $2000 in fuel oil my first year in the house.  I use just over a ton of wood pellets to heat.  so $225 vs $2000+... save me almost 90%! 

thanks for the post, Dan


----------



## Dan_Maine

triviasteve said:


> i'll have to look into the golden eagle one. i'm actually considering a second unit for my house. As you your heating costs, you're doing well. I spent over $2000 in fuel oil my first year in the house. I use just over a ton of wood pellets to heat. so $225 vs $2000+... save me almost 90%!
> 
> thanks for the post, Dan


 
After a little thought i must say that over all i am not happy with the class of pellet stoves i see at around $1500.00 price point
they all seem to have issues like they need to be cleaned almost every day or the burnpot cleaned
The stoves i see at the $2500.00 price seem to be better stoves but are above my budget.

The main problem for me is it limits the time i can be away from the house to about 24hrs when the thing should be able to go 48 hrs anyway (temps this year so far have hit -10 for a few nights and have seen it -25 below before for days on end in the last few years.
May break down and buy a cheap wood stove or get a backup gas heater ($$)

I very much doubt i will get another USSC related stove again the whole basic designs of the burn pots is suspect ( the window mount unit and the golden eagle)
While i an not a combustion engineer i have had enough classes in physics, theromdynamics and materials to suspect there is an issue balancing the thermodynaics and airflow plus the general lack of quality on some parts, they look good with all the thick steel and all but i suspect i will end up having to pay $2500.00-$3500.00 to get something reliable.

I am hoping the window mounted unit redesign will solve the issues with that unit.

in the mean time i went to home depot and bought 2 2packs of fire extinguishers just in case.

Dan


----------



## triviasteve

well Dan,

I just had the same issue.  Mine melted in the same place, too.  Fortunately I was home when it caught fire, and was able to put it out without any damage to the house or me.  Quick response from USStove on it, and they're sending me the upgraded unit.  Looks like they are aware of this issue, and quite frankly, I'm surprised there's not a recall on the old ones as well.

I don't burn mine when I'm not home, and I keep several fire extinguishers in the house as well.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Bkrhood

Got one, comes with a very solid bracket, that also holds the a/c quite well. Heats great and the side and top and bottom barely warm enough to melt wax. And as far as falling out of the window goes, not going to happen. If you are worried about safety, throw your can opener out, because all this requires is cleaning, pellets, and common sense, can opener requires, gasp,... cleaning, cans and common sense.


----------



## BrotherBart




----------

